# 2014 World Cup Thread



## Toro

Brazil beats Argentina in the final.

England and the US eliminated in the first round.

Also, I'm lousy at sports predictions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

USA got the group of death. Their best performance remains in 1994 when they lost a squeaker to Brazil.

It feels like being a Yankee fan right after Mantle and Maris were gone


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Thanks for starting this thread.

At last! A cure for INSOMNIA!


----------



## keyboardwarrior

World Cup ball: Pakistan launches the "Brazuca"







Video Clips:

BBC News - Brazucas made in Pakistan 'ready to be kicked'

World Cup ball: Pakistan launches the "Brazuca" - CCTV News - CCTV.com English


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Brazil v Croatia 4pm tomorrow

I won't be posting on USMB at that time


----------



## rightwinger

I predict I'll watch about 20 minutes of it, reaffirm what a boring sport it is and go watch something else


----------



## Mike88

Friday begins the exciting World Saucer Finals from Pago Pago. It's the greatest week in Ice Cube Melting competition. To the yells of "Melt, Melt, Melt" the mighty competitors will start the thawing at 1:04 PM Samoan Daylight Time. A Melting We Shall Go, A Melting We Shall Go,! Onward, Thaward! To the Hunt!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ohh I know lets watch baseball!

New ball after every pitch!

Average ERA is low 7's

68,365 commercials in an average 9 inning game

What's not to like?


----------



## Zander

My mistake, I thought this thread was about 2 girls one cup....


----------



## rightwinger

Like Homer Simpson calls it..........Human Foosball


----------



## TheOldSchool

Is it going to be on ESPN?


----------



## skye

Who knows...may be Brazil will win?


----------



## Zander

Go Italia!!  Azzurri!!!


----------



## skye

hehe


----------



## skye

Astronauts on the International Space Station join the World Cup frenzy in Brazil .....have a look 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6mXfmYL5w8]Astronauts on the International Space Station join the World Cup frenzy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longknife

*5 World Cup Facts for Non-Soccer Lovers*
A PRIMER SO YOU CAN SOUND MODERATELY IN-THE-KNOW
Read @ 5 World Cup Facts for Non-Soccer Lovers - A primer so you can sound moderately in-the-know

World Cup Guide and Prognostics @ BBC Sport - World Cup 2014: BBC pundits predict what will happen in Brazil


----------



## Toro

Brazil and Croatia tied at the half.

Brazil dominating possession but will have to get better if they are to fulfill my prediction in the OP.


----------



## skye

Toro said:


> Brazil and Croatia tied at the half.
> 
> Brazil dominating possession but will have to get better if they are to fulfill my prediction in the OP.





Brazil 3  - Croatia 1

Good start for Brazil!


----------



## Toro

Brazil was the better side, but they were given the typical BS host penalty that used to be so common in the World Cup up until the 1990s.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ugly game I would have taken 2-0

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

Toro said:


> Brazil was the better side, but they were given the typical BS host penalty that used to be so common in the World Cup up until the 1990s.





and there we go with the   first controversy of the 2014 World Cup.


----------



## Jughead

What happened to all those vuvuzela horns that we heard at the 2010 World Cup in South Africa? I guess some folks found the sound annoying ... I recall it was drowning out the commentators ... lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jughead said:


> What happened to all those vuvuzela horns that we heard at the 2010 World Cup in South Africa? I guess some folks found the sound annoying ... I recall it was drowning out the commentators ... lol



The Brazilians would never stand for that


----------



## CrusaderFrank

skye said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil was the better side, but they were given the typical BS host penalty that used to be so common in the World Cup up until the 1990s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there we go with the   first controversy of the 2014 World Cup.
Click to expand...


It was an AWFUL call!


----------



## Jughead

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to all those vuvuzela horns that we heard at the 2010 World Cup in South Africa? I guess some folks found the sound annoying ... I recall it was drowning out the commentators ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brazilians would never stand for that
Click to expand...

Looks like they banned vuvuzelas from all world cup matches ...



> The incessant droning sounds that nearly ruined the 2010 World Cup in South Africa will not be a problem this time around &#8212; FIFA just confirmed that vuvuzelas, the "popular" South African horns, have been banned from Rio.



FIFA Bans Vuvuzelas from Brazilian World Cup - The Wire


----------



## Jughead

*Mexico vs Cameroon*

After the first half, still 0-0, and Mexico can attribute two disallowed goals to bad officiating. Officials called the plays offside for disallowing the goals, but replay showed the players were clearly onside.

FIFA should get with the times, and allow for video replay review of any disputed goal. Losing a World Cup game to bad officiating is unfair to the players, and fans.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Dutch wiped the floor with Spain. Revenge is indeed a dish best served cold. That was just a nasty beatdown in the 2nd half. Been watching those Spanish players for over a decade now and I have never seen them play that badly. I still think the Dutch are paper tigers though. Loved Van Persie's first goal. Brilliant.

Aussies were brave against Chile and genuinely looked good, but Chile just had more quality where it mattered. Their 2nd goal was a beauty.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

Spain could have ripped Holland apart in the first half but couldn't convert.  They look awkward with Costa as the centerforward.  They weren't playing their tiki-taka.  A lot of old guys.


----------



## TheOldSchool

It's not Spain's year this time around


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Toro said:


> Spain could have ripped Holland apart in the first half but couldn't convert.  They look awkward with Costa as the centerforward.  They weren't playing their tiki-taka.  A lot of old guys.



Agreed. Think the coach deserve a lot of the blame. His selections for this squad were wrong, his starting XI was wrong and his substitutions were wrong. Spain were doomed and none us knew it lol.

If he can make the right changes to the squad, bring in players of the new generation who are hungrier than their older, trophy-laden teammates....I think Spain can bounce back. They're down, but not out. Not by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Spain Netherlands final in 2010 was worse than a boring baseball game.

This opening match was a hoot!


----------



## Toro

Two of the goals were Casillas's fault so the score really wasn't indicative of the play. I expect Spain to bounce back. They have to or they will get mauled again by Chile.


----------



## FJO

If soccer had more frequent scoring, uninformed and ignorant people who were conditioned to think that basketball, where only idiots DO NOT score when they have the ball, is a game great enough to go crazy over every March, would know that 5 billion people in the world who love soccer, maybe, just maybe have a reason to love the game.

All the powers that be in soccer have to do to make soccer more exciting is eliminate the insane and idiotic off-side rule.


----------



## Toro

Just heard that Brazil has not lost a competitive match at home since 1975. 

Nate Silver has pegged Brazil's chance of winning at 45%.


----------



## longknife

I got a huge kick yesterday when on The Five, a Fox favorite of mine, Bob Beckel was asked about soccer. He said it was nothing but ninety minutes of men in shorts running up and down the field.

He did however agree that he liked women's soccer.


----------



## Toro

The biggest upset of the tournament so far as Costa Rica beat Uruguay 3-1.  

Maybe England will get past the first round after all.


----------



## skye

I am sure Italy's fans will be watching the contests that starts  Saturday  at 6PM (ET)from Arena Amazonia in Manaus, Brazil...   it's of course Italy vs. England  and expectations are very high on both sides!  

what are your bets here??


----------



## Toro

Stone cold penalty against Gerrard not given.


----------



## skye

place your bets here ladies and gents! 

who will win? Italy or England?


----------



## skye

England 1- Italy 2     

that's that!


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Thanks for the update.

It's almost my bedtime, and now I'm feeling very sleepy......................................................


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pirlo made one of the best plays of the game without ever touching the ball

Claudio Marchisio (Italy) Goal at 35' - ESPN FC


----------



## Toro

Yes, it was a beautiful dummy.


----------



## Kimura

I'm going to have to go with the Azzurri - always talent rich and Cesare Prandelli is a tactician. If the Italians win their group, and they can if they're on point, it's going to be rough ride for the rest of the teams advancing. I was a little worried about the game with England since the Italians tend to be notoriously slow starters.


----------



## sealybobo

OMG it's so boring I can't watch.  At least the aren't playing those vuvuzellas like last year thank god.


----------



## Toro

The tournament has been great so far. Lots of goals and attacking intent.


----------



## L.K.Eder

sealybobo said:


> OMG it's so boring I can't watch.  At least the aren't playing those vuvuzellas like last year thank god.



hey, it's sealybobo.

you should have watched iran-nigeria. it was awesome.


----------



## Jughead

So far so good. The US leads Ghana 1-0 at halftime.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

That game couldn't have been anymore quintessentially American if it had been written as a script and bought by Disney.

What a win, that was. Best word I can think for is: Catharsis.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

I am glad for the United States! well done!


----------



## Toro

Awesome!

We're going to stomp on Germany and win our group!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> Awesome!
> 
> We're going to stomp on Germany and win our group!




canada did not even qualify.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Next up for the USA: Portugal in the Amazon rain forest (Manaus)  Maybe an Anaconda will eat Ronaldo, the phony one not the real one who played for Brasil


----------



## TheOldSchool

That was incredible!


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> Next up for the USA: Portugal in the Amazon rain forest (Manaus)  Maybe an Anaconda will eat Ronaldo, the phony one not the real one who played for Brasil



ronalda is done


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> We're going to stomp on Germany and win our group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada did not even qualify.
Click to expand...


haha, I don't know what World Cup you are watching, but clearly, we did.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> We're going to stomp on Germany and win our group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canada did not even qualify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haha, I don't know what World Cup you are watching, but clearly, we did.
Click to expand...


I still believe you Toro!! 

Is Canada In The 2014 World Cup?


----------



## Zander

Viva Azzurri!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Watched Brazil Mexico in a restaurant at Little Brazil.

Mexican Goalie, Ochoa stopped 5 goals.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Spain out then. Not much of a shock really. Del Bosque's a stubborn old coot.

Their time has come and passed. 

They never looked close to defending their title.


----------



## Toro

Costa Rica THE surprise of the tournament!  

A very enjoyable World Cup thus far.  There have been nearly 3 goals per game.

Even the officiating has been good.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Italy have now lost at their 2nd group stage game in 4 consecutive World Cups. You can almost set your watch to it. Costa Rica has been legit though. Excellent team and deserve their place in the next round

How about the French? For me they have the best attack line in the tournament. The true dark horses as no one saw them coming. Ridiculously talented side.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Political Junky

FIFA to investigate World Cup gay slurs by Brazil, Mexico fans - Outsports

FIFA, the governing body overseeing the World Cup, is investigating homophobic chants yelled by fans of Brazil and Mexico during their game Tuesday, and the national teams face discipline.
>

We wrote yesterday about the use of "puto" by Mexican fans at both World Cup games -- against Cameroon and Brazil, and the fact they could be heard on TV broadcasts. The slur, which translates into "fag" or "man-whore" or "coward," is chanted during an opposing team's goal kick. 

On Tuesday, Brazilian fans stole the chant and used it against Mexican players. FARE, the anti-discrimination group monitoring abusive fan behavior at the event, reported the chants to FIFA, the London Telegraph reports. Croatia and Russia fans were also reported for their fans unfurling neo-Nazi banners.
<more>


----------



## Toro

Germany v Ghana was an absolutely fantastic match.  Best of the tournament.  The two sides went back and forth and a draw was the right result.  Again, this is the best World Cup I've ever seen thus far.  And as much as a German win would have been better for the US, I was rooting for Ghana.

Here's a feel good story.



> It has been revealed that the physio who managed to get Luis Suarez from wheelchair to match-winner in less than a month was being treated for cancer at the same time.
> 
> Suarez had surgery on meniscus damage in his knee on May 22, and four weeks to the day he miraculously returned to score both Uruguay's goals in their 2-1 win over England on Thursday.
> 
> The striker ran straight over to the bench to celebrate with Walter Ferreira after scoring his for goal, and now the sacrifices the physio made to help the player have come to light.
> 
> Ferreira, 62, was in the final stages of chemotherapy for non-Hodgkin lymphoma cancer when he began working with Suarez, with his final course completed three weeks ago before doctors gave him permission to fly out to Brazil with the Uruguay squad.  ...
> 
> Now Ferreira, who has been given the all-clear but still has a low white blood cell count, is being treated as a superstar back in his homeland.



Suarez physio beat cancer before WC - ESPN FC


----------



## LoneLaugher

Who's watching?


----------



## boedicca

My heart is with Costa Rica this year.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

What a game so far. We've shown a lot of heart. Deserve our lead.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

Ooh, a dagger through my heart!

Portugal levels in the 5th minute of stoppage time.

However, the US is still in a very good position to advance.  If the US earns a point against Germany or if Ghana beats or draws Portugal, the US is through.  If Portugal beats Ghana and the US loses to Germany, then it comes down to goal difference with Portugal.  Currently, the US is +5 over Portugal.  Thus, as long as the US doesn't get blown out by Germany, we will advance.


----------



## bodecea

Toro said:


> Ooh, a dagger through my heart!
> 
> Portugal levels in the 5th minute of stoppage time.
> 
> However, the US is still in a very good position to advance.  If the US earns a point against Germany or if Ghana beats or draws Portugal, the US is through.  If Portugal beats Ghana and the US loses to Germany, then it comes down to goal difference with Portugal.  Currently, the US is +5 over Portugal.  Thus, as long as the US doesn't get blown out by Germany, we will advance.



Omigod!   Break my heart, USA!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Easily the best appearance by the USA Team Ever!

They will get better from here too!


----------



## Jughead

That was a heart breaker! A header goal with only seconds left in the game ...


----------



## Anathema

Disgusting performance for the second game in a row by the US. They couldn't hold a lead in either game. Brooks bailed them out against Ghana but no such luck tonight. Hopefully Germany slaughters them on Thursday and they get shown the door as they deserve. The only bad thing is that their record will still show 1-1-1 and look reasonable to those who don't know better.


----------



## Zander

That was an exciting game! I only wish the USA could have held on to the lead. We should have been up 3-1 after the missed empty netter....:thup!


----------



## Anathema

CrusaderFrank said:


> They will get better from here too!



What makes you think that when they still haven't done anything in 84 years and their uber-coach, who was brought in 4 years ago still can't get them to play at a high level at BOTH ends of the field? They'll be going home after Thursday and this tournament still shows me they can't get it done when it matters.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Anathema said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will get better from here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that when they still haven't done anything in 84 years and their uber-coach, who was brought in 4 years ago still can't get them to play at a high level at BOTH ends of the field? They'll be going home after Thursday and this tournament still shows me they can't get it done when it matters.
Click to expand...


Beat Ghana and the #4 team in the world had to score a last second goal to tie....that's pretty fucking good in my book


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Anathema said:


> Disgusting performance for the second game in a row by the US. They couldn't hold a lead in either game. Brooks bailed them out against Ghana but no such luck tonight. Hopefully Germany slaughters them on Thursday and they get shown the door as they deserve. The only bad thing is that their record will still show 1-1-1 and look reasonable to those who don't know better.



OK, I see what happened, we were watching USA - Portugal and you must have been watching Game of Thrones


----------



## Zander

CrusaderFrank said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will get better from here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that when they still haven't done anything in 84 years and their uber-coach, who was brought in 4 years ago still can't get them to play at a high level at BOTH ends of the field? They'll be going home after Thursday and this tournament still shows me they can't get it done when it matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beat Ghana and the #4 team in the world had to score a last second goal to tie....that's pretty fucking good in my book
Click to expand...


...it certainly makes next weeks match with Germany more interesting!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zander said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that when they still haven't done anything in 84 years and their uber-coach, who was brought in 4 years ago still can't get them to play at a high level at BOTH ends of the field? They'll be going home after Thursday and this tournament still shows me they can't get it done when it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Ghana and the #4 team in the world had to score a last second goal to tie....that's pretty fucking good in my book
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...it certainly makes next weeks match with Germany more interesting!
Click to expand...


My biggest concern is that team that come back from Manaus are drained. They need to spend some time in a hyperbaric chamber soon


----------



## Zander

CrusaderFrank said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat Ghana and the #4 team in the world had to score a last second goal to tie....that's pretty fucking good in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...it certainly makes next weeks match with Germany more interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My biggest concern is that team that come back from Manaus are drained. They need to spend some time in a hyperbaric chamber soon
Click to expand...


 

The US team has exceeded all expectations for me....


now Italy is another story..the blue need a win or tie against Uruguay to advance......


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

My bad... I should've checked for this thread. It's been a great World Cup so far! I didn't think 2010 could be surpassed; but maybe. I don't know if there's been as many signature plays....but there's not been any terrible teams. Usually there's a couple stinkers. Even England and Spain didn't play that bad. They were just outclassed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Zander said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it certainly makes next weeks match with Germany more interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest concern is that team that come back from Manaus are drained. They need to spend some time in a hyperbaric chamber soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US team has exceeded all expectations for me....
> 
> 
> now Italy is another story..the blue need a win or tie against Uruguay to advance......
Click to expand...


TBH, the plan was always to beat Ghana and then get a tie vs Portugal and then lose to Germany by less than the others and go to the next round on a tie breaker if not outright. Ghana tieing Germany throws a wrench into the spokes; cos now Germany hasn't qualified yet, and they won't be resting their starters.

That said, the way that this happened has been a bit crazy. I never thought we'd play so 'poorly' against Ghana and win and then play so well against Portugal and not get the win.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Spain Netherlands final in 2010 was worse than a boring baseball game.
> 
> This opening match was a hoot!



No way! Netherlands picked a hell of a time to just beat the hell out of Spain! That kung-fu kick to Spain's player was awesome!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Okay...my thoughts so  far.

* Croatia outplayed Brazil in the opening game. And were it not for the bogus PK call, Brazil would probably be going through to the next round in the second spot. Then we would have seen a Netherlands vs. Brazil match-up. That sucks cos that would've been awesome and unless they meet in the final we won't see it now.

* Fuck Jurgen Klinsmann for cutting Landon Donovan. He's still a top player stilll and our offense struggled against Ghana because of a lack of dynamic option.

* Awesome to see Klose tie the WC goals record. I hope he breaks it (but against the USA in a losing cause if not in the next round). After all, Ronaldo is the most over-rated piece of dung ever anyhow. But the best international scorer ever? Possibly Sanodr Kocsis. He scored 11 WC goals in just 5 games. But he played for Hungary, so he gets less glory. The dude also scored more goals than appearances; 75 in 69 games. That's bad ass!

List of FIFA World Cup goalscorers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

* I love Raheem Sterling (and Gerard). But England looked less impressive than ever! Italy looked like nothing at the end of the game vs. Costa Rica either!

* Speaking of Costa Rica, how about them representing the CONCACAF? Three of four North American / Centeral American (CONCACAF) teams could go through to the next round if Mexico and USA join them. All the same, I'll be rooting for Croatia to crush Mexico. Besides being a hater, I think Croatia has played like one of the best five teams thus far. It'd be a shame for them to not advance. That'd make them the hard luck team of the tourney. That's good considering that they were one of the worst teams in qualifying (of the teams that made it to the WC). Though, if there was a worse team in qualifying, it was Mexico!

* Good to see Messi and Rooney finally get on the board in scoring at a WC. That said, I think Argentina aren't that great and I could care less about seeing them make a final. Iran exposed them. Let's hope someone buries them in the next round now. 

* France playing great, but there group sucks. I'm looking forward to seeing them go down in flames.

* Australia played really good. They just got stuck in a ridiculously tough group. That goal by Cahill against the Netherlands was insane! Youtube it! Awesome goal!

* Bosnia is another hard luck team. They got screwed as that bad offside call in the Nigeria game took them out of the tourney! That sucks cos they would've been a fun team to see in the next round.

* F Belgium and their 'golden generation.' They would have went down in a stronger group. They'll go down soon enough though.

* Russia has played among the worst. But again, a weak group is saving them as they go through with a win vs. Algeria. And speaking of Algeria-- first African team to score 4 in a WC. But it was against South Korea who are possibly the worst team in the tourney. I guess they figured if North Korea wasn't there....

* Should be some awesome final matches in group play! Can't wait for US vs Germany!


----------



## Anathema

CrusaderFrank said:


> Beat Ghana and the #4 team in the world had to score a last second goal to tie....that's pretty fucking good in my book



They'll still be going home after Thursday, unless Jurgen can cut some sort of deal with the German coach to guarantee a tie. The fact that this team has never gotten through the preliminary round in two consecutive World Cups tells me that they're really not world-class yet, and therefore there's no point in watching them... and I'm a soccer FAN.




Zander said:


> ...it certainly makes next weeks match with Germany more interesting!



Not really. Then again I'm not one who looks for "interesting". I prefer WINS.


----------



## Toro

Germany will go after the US but I suspect that if the match is level with 15-20 minutes remaining, they'll sit back for a draw, which would see them win the group. As long as the US doesn't get blown out, they'll advance. However, we aren't a good defensive side, so that's no sure thing. 

Again, the tournament has been the best I've seen so far. Teams are going after each other, it's fairly unpredictable, and the average goals per game has been 2.9.


----------



## Anathema

Toro said:


> Germany will go after the US but I suspect that if the match is level with 15-20 minutes remaining, they'll sit back for a draw, which would see them win the group. As long as the US doesn't get blown out, they'll advance. However, we aren't a good defensive side, so that's no sure thing.



Winning by not losing, not a very American way of doing things. 



Toro said:


> Again, the tournament has been the best I've seen so far. Teams are going after each other, it's fairly unpredictable, and the average goals per game has been 2.9.



You need to realize, I'm an American fan, not a World Cup or World Soccer fan. My rooting interests end with the Stars & Stripes. 

Let's look at those interests over the last 7 World Cups......

1990 - Knocked out in the Preliminary Round after qualifying for the WC for the first time in 40 years.

1994 - Advance to the Emlimination Round on an own goal that cost a Columbian player his life. Lose first game in Elimination Round

1998 - DEAD LAST in the tournament

2002 - Great start and advance to Elimination Round. Beat Mexico only to lose to Germany.

2006 - Fail to Go Through to Elimination Round.

2010 - Require last ditch goal in third Qualification round game to advance. Lose first game of the Elimination Round

Then we come to this year. The US qualifies for the tournament but had a much more difficult final round than it should have. Klinnsmann plays "musical players" with his team for much of the final round of qualifying and the year leading up to the Cup. Top US scorer of all time left off WC roster, leaving team with only ONE natural "Striker" on the roster.

Prior to the first game the US gets a HUGE break when Germany defeats Portugal by 4 goals in a game which also sees one of Portugals starting Defenders Red Carded and two other players injured prior to playing the US. The US takes this opportunity and starts off beautifully, scoring a first minute goal against Ghana, only to see the teams ONLY natural "striker" pull up lame 21 minutes into the game. The US goes into a total shell, finally giving up the inevitable tying goal in the 82nd minute, and is only bailed out by the incredible luck of a John Brooks goal in the 86th minute. Klinnsmann's ass is bailed out by a guy who almost didn't make the team. Serious conditioning questions are raised with the number of hamstring and cramping issues during the game.

We spend a week talking about how "marvelous" the US performance was, when instead we should have been seriously questioning Klinnsmann's decisions. Either way, the US is in good position to potentially advance, with a win or draw against a now undermaned Portugese team. Then the US gets even more fortune when Ghana and Germany play to a DRAW on Saturday. The US can advance with a WIN against Portugal.

Sunday comes around and the US comes out of the gate like they're asleep, giving up a fifth minute goal to one of the Portugese star players. After another fifteen minutes of lackluster play, they finally realize maybe they should show up and spend the next forty minutes trying to get the equalizer. Jermaine Jones bails their asses out with a gorgeous equalizer and nine minutes later they go ahead when the Captain scores for the second time in two games. Then they fall back into the 10 men behind the ball philosophy that has been the death of so many American teams in the past, and sure enough, they allow Portugal to snatch Victory/Draw from the jaws of Defeat in literally the last seconds of stoppage time..... ASSISTED BY THE TEAM'S MAIN STAR (anyone wanna think about covering him?)

This leaves the US in a precarious position. Instead of being in control of their own destiny, they now have to hope for a draw with Germany or help from Ghana/Portugal to advance.

I'm sorry but regardless of the outcomes on Thursday and going forward this year, the US Soccer Federation needs to come up with a new expectation - Semi-Finals by the end of the 2026 World Cup or we disband the entire US Men's National Soccer program.


----------



## Toro

Usa!  Usa!  Usa!


----------



## Anathema

Toro said:


> Usa!  Usa!  Usa!



If that team gives me something to cheer about, I'll be happy to join you. Until they do, You'll be shouting alone. 84 years and counting since they won two consecutive games at the World Cup.... not much to cheer about.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Anathema said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany will go after the US but I suspect that if the match is level with 15-20 minutes remaining, they'll sit back for a draw, which would see them win the group. As long as the US doesn't get blown out, they'll advance. However, we aren't a good defensive side, so that's no sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winning by not losing, not a very American way of doing things.
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the tournament has been the best I've seen so far. Teams are going after each other, it's fairly unpredictable, and the average goals per game has been 2.9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to realize, I'm an American fan, not a World Cup or World Soccer fan. My rooting interests end with the Stars & Stripes.
> 
> Let's look at those interests over the last 7 World Cups......
> 
> 1990 - Knocked out in the Preliminary Round after qualifying for the WC for the first time in 40 years.
> 
> 1994 - Advance to the Emlimination Round on an own goal that cost a Columbian player his life. Lose first game in Elimination Round
> 
> 1998 - DEAD LAST in the tournament
> 
> 2002 - Great start and advance to Elimination Round. Beat Mexico only to lose to Germany.
> 
> 2006 - Fail to Go Through to Elimination Round.
> 
> 2010 - Require last ditch goal in third Qualification round game to advance. Lose first game of the Elimination Round
> 
> Then we come to this year. The US qualifies for the tournament but had a much more difficult final round than it should have. Klinnsmann plays "musical players" with his team for much of the final round of qualifying and the year leading up to the Cup. Top US scorer of all time left off WC roster, leaving team with only ONE natural "Striker" on the roster.
> 
> Prior to the first game the US gets a HUGE break when Germany defeats Portugal by 4 goals in a game which also sees one of Portugals starting Defenders Red Carded and two other players injured prior to playing the US. The US takes this opportunity and starts off beautifully, scoring a first minute goal against Ghana, only to see the teams ONLY natural "striker" pull up lame 21 minutes into the game. The US goes into a total shell, finally giving up the inevitable tying goal in the 82nd minute, and is only bailed out by the incredible luck of a John Brooks goal in the 86th minute. Klinnsmann's ass is bailed out by a guy who almost didn't make the team. Serious conditioning questions are raised with the number of hamstring and cramping issues during the game.
> 
> We spend a week talking about how "marvelous" the US performance was, when instead we should have been seriously questioning Klinnsmann's decisions. Either way, the US is in good position to potentially advance, with a win or draw against a now undermaned Portugese team. Then the US gets even more fortune when Ghana and Germany play to a DRAW on Saturday. The US can advance with a WIN against Portugal.
> 
> Sunday comes around and the US comes out of the gate like they're asleep, giving up a fifth minute goal to one of the Portugese star players. After another fifteen minutes of lackluster play, they finally realize maybe they should show up and spend the next forty minutes trying to get the equalizer. Jermaine Jones bails their asses out with a gorgeous equalizer and nine minutes later they go ahead when the Captain scores for the second time in two games. Then they fall back into the 10 men behind the ball philosophy that has been the death of so many American teams in the past, and sure enough, they allow Portugal to snatch Victory/Draw from the jaws of Defeat in literally the last seconds of stoppage time..... ASSISTED BY THE TEAM'S MAIN STAR (anyone wanna think about covering him?)
> 
> This leaves the US in a precarious position. Instead of being in control of their own destiny, they now have to hope for a draw with Germany or help from Ghana/Portugal to advance.
> 
> I'm sorry but regardless of the outcomes on Thursday and going forward this year, the US Soccer Federation needs to come up with a new expectation - Semi-Finals by the end of the 2026 World Cup or we disband the entire US Men's National Soccer program.
Click to expand...


Until yesterday, the 1-0 loss to Brazil in 1994 was the USA finest World Cup showing.

The sport is finally gaining traction.

USA-Ghana: ESPN?s Highest-Rated Men?s Soccer Match Ever and WatchESPN?s Largest Audience - Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.Zap2it.com

I heard that according to ESPN, more AMERICAN kids under 18 watch soccer than baseball


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

CrusaderFrank said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany will go after the US but I suspect that if the match is level with 15-20 minutes remaining, they'll sit back for a draw, which would see them win the group. As long as the US doesn't get blown out, they'll advance. However, we aren't a good defensive side, so that's no sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winning by not losing, not a very American way of doing things.
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the tournament has been the best I've seen so far. Teams are going after each other, it's fairly unpredictable, and the average goals per game has been 2.9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to realize, I'm an American fan, not a World Cup or World Soccer fan. My rooting interests end with the Stars & Stripes.
> 
> Let's look at those interests over the last 7 World Cups......
> 
> 1990 - Knocked out in the Preliminary Round after qualifying for the WC for the first time in 40 years.
> 
> 1994 - Advance to the Emlimination Round on an own goal that cost a Columbian player his life. Lose first game in Elimination Round
> 
> 1998 - DEAD LAST in the tournament
> 
> 2002 - Great start and advance to Elimination Round. Beat Mexico only to lose to Germany.
> 
> 2006 - Fail to Go Through to Elimination Round.
> 
> 2010 - Require last ditch goal in third Qualification round game to advance. Lose first game of the Elimination Round
> 
> Then we come to this year. The US qualifies for the tournament but had a much more difficult final round than it should have. Klinnsmann plays "musical players" with his team for much of the final round of qualifying and the year leading up to the Cup. Top US scorer of all time left off WC roster, leaving team with only ONE natural "Striker" on the roster.
> 
> Prior to the first game the US gets a HUGE break when Germany defeats Portugal by 4 goals in a game which also sees one of Portugals starting Defenders Red Carded and two other players injured prior to playing the US. The US takes this opportunity and starts off beautifully, scoring a first minute goal against Ghana, only to see the teams ONLY natural "striker" pull up lame 21 minutes into the game. The US goes into a total shell, finally giving up the inevitable tying goal in the 82nd minute, and is only bailed out by the incredible luck of a John Brooks goal in the 86th minute. Klinnsmann's ass is bailed out by a guy who almost didn't make the team. Serious conditioning questions are raised with the number of hamstring and cramping issues during the game.
> 
> We spend a week talking about how "marvelous" the US performance was, when instead we should have been seriously questioning Klinnsmann's decisions. Either way, the US is in good position to potentially advance, with a win or draw against a now undermaned Portugese team. Then the US gets even more fortune when Ghana and Germany play to a DRAW on Saturday. The US can advance with a WIN against Portugal.
> 
> Sunday comes around and the US comes out of the gate like they're asleep, giving up a fifth minute goal to one of the Portugese star players. After another fifteen minutes of lackluster play, they finally realize maybe they should show up and spend the next forty minutes trying to get the equalizer. Jermaine Jones bails their asses out with a gorgeous equalizer and nine minutes later they go ahead when the Captain scores for the second time in two games. Then they fall back into the 10 men behind the ball philosophy that has been the death of so many American teams in the past, and sure enough, they allow Portugal to snatch Victory/Draw from the jaws of Defeat in literally the last seconds of stoppage time..... ASSISTED BY THE TEAM'S MAIN STAR (anyone wanna think about covering him?)
> 
> This leaves the US in a precarious position. Instead of being in control of their own destiny, they now have to hope for a draw with Germany or help from Ghana/Portugal to advance.
> 
> I'm sorry but regardless of the outcomes on Thursday and going forward this year, the US Soccer Federation needs to come up with a new expectation - Semi-Finals by the end of the 2026 World Cup or we disband the entire US Men's National Soccer program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until yesterday, the 1-0 loss to Brazil in 1994 was the USA finest World Cup showing.
> 
> The sport is finally gaining traction.
> 
> USA-Ghana: ESPN?s Highest-Rated Men?s Soccer Match Ever and WatchESPN?s Largest Audience - Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.Zap2it.com
> 
> I heard that according to ESPN, more AMERICAN kids under 18 watch soccer than baseball
Click to expand...

Actually, we did better in 2002 where we got all the way to the Semis, only missing out on the final because of a disallowed goal against Germany.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathema

CrusaderFrank said:


> Until yesterday, the 1-0 loss to Brazil in 1994 was the USA finest World Cup showing.
> 
> The sport is finally gaining traction.
> 
> I heard that according to ESPN, more AMERICAN kids under 18 watch soccer than baseball



I'm not interested in traction or youth participation. I'm interested in Winning Games and being a threat to Win tournaments, which this team is not.


----------



## Toro

Anathema said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until yesterday, the 1-0 loss to Brazil in 1994 was the USA finest World Cup showing.
> 
> The sport is finally gaining traction.
> 
> I heard that according to ESPN, more AMERICAN kids under 18 watch soccer than baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in traction or youth participation. I'm interested in Winning Games and being a threat to Win tournaments, which this team is not.
Click to expand...


Then stop watching.


----------



## Anathema

Toro said:


> Then stop watching.



I just want to make sure I understand you clearly.... *You are confirming Jurgen Klinnsmann's assertion that the United States cannot win the Tournament, and expanding on it to suggest they have no chance of beating Germany on Thursday afternoon as well*.... Is that correct?


----------



## Diana1180

Anathema...Debbie Downer.

We got further than expected, no?  

You stated you are an "America" fan....so come on man, cheer them on!


----------



## Euro

Anathema said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until yesterday, the 1-0 loss to Brazil in 1994 was the USA finest World Cup showing.
> 
> The sport is finally gaining traction.
> 
> I heard that according to ESPN, more AMERICAN kids under 18 watch soccer than baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in traction or youth participation. I'm interested in Winning Games and being a threat to Win tournaments, which this team is not.
Click to expand...


I must say I am impressed with  the job Klinsmann haved done with USA. The former USA teams known for their great team spirit now also have tactical skills. I also read that there were three times more american supporters than english supporters in Brazil this world cup. Impressive!.

Just participating in the world cup touranment in soccer is a bigger acheivement than winning the NFL considering how big and important the sport is throughout the world


----------



## Anathema

Diana1180 said:


> Anathema...Debbie Downer.



I make Debbie look positively joyous.



Diana1180 said:


> We got further than expected, no?



Not at all. They haven't done a damn thing yet. They have not qualified for the elimination round. They COULD HAVE, if they'd decided to play the entire game yesterday, but they failed to close it out in the last minute of stoppage time.



Diana1180 said:


> You stated you are an "America" fan....so come on man, cheer them on!



I see fandom very differently than most. A real fan does not wear the proverbial "rose colored glasses". A real fan focuses on the realities of the team and the game, thus expecing something to cheer about/for before becoming wildly enthusiastic. I have seen little beyond the first 35 seconds of the game versus Ghana to be that enthusiastic about.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Anathema said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until yesterday, the 1-0 loss to Brazil in 1994 was the USA finest World Cup showing.
> 
> The sport is finally gaining traction.
> 
> I heard that according to ESPN, more AMERICAN kids under 18 watch soccer than baseball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in traction or youth participation. I'm interested in Winning Games and being a threat to Win tournaments, which this team is not.
Click to expand...


And this is news to you? 

I thought Bora did a great job coaching in 94, I'm not into the weeds enough to know why he wasn't asked to return but the USA has sucked from then until now. Since we don't have the firepower, we'd better play as a team. 

We OWNED Portugal for almost the entire game. OWNED THEM. They were a shrunken head on our belt The USA Has never ever never ever manhandled a team the way they did the Portuguese. It should have been a win, but it was the best showing ever for the USA.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Anathema is the Jake Starkey of soccer, he's a USA fan like Starkey is a Republican


----------



## Anathema

CrusaderFrank said:


> And this is news to you?



Not at all. My concern is why we continue sending teams/athletes to the Olympics and the World Cup to participate in events where we know that we have ZERO chance of winning. That's a compelte and utter waste of resources so far as I'm concerned.



CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought Bora did a great job coaching in 94, I'm not into the weed enough to know why he wasn't asked to return but the USA has sucked from then until now. Since we don't have the firepower, we'd better play as a team.



The US sucked in '94. The only reason they advanced was due to the horrible accident of a man who paid for it with his life. The closest any US Men's Team has ever come to actually winning anything was the Confed Cup in 2009. Even then, they failed to be able to hold onto a multi-goal lead for 45 minutes and ended up looking just as pathetic as they normally do. 

That will likely continue until they come up with a coach who understands what needs to be done to make this team competitive and a bunch of players willing to subjugate their egos and bank accounts to that cause. I'm not expecting that to happen any time soon.



CrusaderFrank said:


> We OWNED Portugal for almost the entire game. OWNED THEM. They were a shrunken head on our belt The USA Has never ever never ever manhandled a team the way they did the Portuguese. It should have been a win, but it was the best showing ever for the USA.



Every place I've checked the score line, it's always 2-2 at Full Time, so obviously the US didn't "OWN" them all that much. Almost doesn't count in futbol.


----------



## Toro

Anathema said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure I understand you clearly.... *You are confirming Jurgen Klinnsmann's assertion that the United States cannot win the Tournament, and expanding on it to suggest they have no chance of beating Germany on Thursday afternoon as well*.... Is that correct?
Click to expand...


No. 

You have an odd way of "understanding."


----------



## Anathema

Euro said:


> Just participating in the world cup touranment in soccer is a bigger acheivement than winning the NFL considering how big and important the sport is throughout the world



You really haven't looked at the list of teams in CONCACAF, have you?


----------



## Anathema

Toro said:


> No.  You have an odd way of "understanding."



I indicated that I don't care to watch teams which have no chance of winning individual games and/or being competitive in terms of challenging for Tournament Championships. 

You suggest that I stop watching.

What other understanding was I to come up with, than that you do not believe the US can win games or the Tournament; since that is the set of circumstances under which I would stop watching?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Anathema said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is news to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. My concern is why we continue sending teams/athletes to the Olympics and the World Cup to participate in events where we know that we have ZERO chance of winning. That's a compelte and utter waste of resources so far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Bora did a great job coaching in 94, I'm not into the weed enough to know why he wasn't asked to return but the USA has sucked from then until now. Since we don't have the firepower, we'd better play as a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US sucked in '94. The only reason they advanced was due to the horrible accident of a man who paid for it with his life. The closest any US Men's Team has ever come to actually winning anything was the Confed Cup in 2009. Even then, they failed to be able to hold onto a multi-goal lead for 45 minutes and ended up looking just as pathetic as they normally do.
> 
> That will likely continue until they come up with a coach who understands what needs to be done to make this team competitive and a bunch of players willing to subjugate their egos and bank accounts to that cause. I'm not expecting that to happen any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We OWNED Portugal for almost the entire game. OWNED THEM. They were a shrunken head on our belt The USA Has never ever never ever manhandled a team the way they did the Portuguese. It should have been a win, but it was the best showing ever for the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every place I've checked the score line, it's always 2-2 at Full Time, so obviously the US didn't "OWN" them all that much. Almost doesn't count in futbol.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking tool. You didn't watch the Brazil-USA match in 1994, Jake. Please shut the fuck up


----------



## Toro

Anathema said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You have an odd way of "understanding."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I indicated that I don't care to watch teams which have no chance of winning individual games and/or being competitive in terms of challenging for Tournament Championships.
> 
> You suggest that I stop watching.
> 
> What other understanding was I to come up with, than that you do not believe the US can win games or the Tournament; since that is the set of circumstances under which I would stop watching?
Click to expand...


I suggest you stop watching if you're going to whine so much. It's not healthy.


----------



## Anathema

Toro said:


> I suggest you stop watching if you're going to whine so much. It's not healthy.



Whining is by no means the only thing I do. My fiance spent about 90 minutes cleaning up after that loss yesterday. The minute the ball went past Howard, I chucked my almost full Snapple bottle at the wall (they shatter really well, btw) and tossed my dinner across the room in fury. 

Though I'll be the one patching the hole in the bedroom door from where I kicked it. Probably tonight.


----------



## Anathema

CrusaderFrank said:


> You're a fucking tool. You didn't watch the Brazil-USA match in 1994, Jake. Please shut the fuck up



Not so much that I didn't watch it as that since it was a loss it really has no value in my mind.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Anathema said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking tool. You didn't watch the Brazil-USA match in 1994, Jake. Please shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much that I didn't watch it as that since it was a loss it really has no value in my mind.
Click to expand...


Right, Jake. Like I said, please just shut the fuck up


----------



## Anathema

Don't worry Frank, our converstions are over. Welcome to my Ignore List.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Impressive 3 games from the Dutch, who go into the knockouts undefeated. Tough, tough opponent for one Mexico, Croatia or Brazil.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

Uruguay beat Italy.  Italy set up for a 0-0 draw, and it's defensive tactics cost them, especially after they went down to 10 men after 60 minutes.  

Suarez once again bit an opponent.  The boy has control issues.


----------



## Zander

The azzuri have the blues now.......


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Uruguay beat Italy.  Italy set up for a 0-0 draw, and it's defensive tactics cost them, especially after they went down to 10 men after 60 minutes.
> 
> Suarez once again bit an opponent.  The boy has control issues.



I watched the first half from the Beer Bar and couldn't take it anymore. On the rare occasion when they sent 3 men forward they couldn't connect and went the entire first half without even a decent shot on goal.

Went back to the office and waited for the inevitable Uruguay goal.

Caught the highlights on ESPN, probably the worst red card ever


----------



## Toro

CrusaderFrank said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uruguay beat Italy.  Italy set up for a 0-0 draw, and it's defensive tactics cost them, especially after they went down to 10 men after 60 minutes.
> 
> Suarez once again bit an opponent.  The boy has control issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first half from the Beer Bar and couldn't take it anymore. On the rare occasion when they sent 3 men forward they couldn't connect and went the entire first half without even a decent shot on goal.
> 
> Went back to the office and waited for the inevitable Uruguay goal.
> 
> Caught the highlights on ESPN, probably the worst red card ever
Click to expand...


I watched the second half.  It was what one would expect.  Italy went to the final of Euro 2012 playing attractive football.  They reverted back to form and got what they deserved.

I thought the red card was fair.  He came over the top.


----------



## Toro

Greece wins a penalty in stoppage time to advance.  I was rooting for Ivory Coast but it was the right call.


----------



## Toro

The USA-Portugal match had a bigger TV audience than the World Series or the NBA finals.



> With an audience of 25 million viewers for Sundays game between the United States and Portugal, the World Cup is moving into elite territory as a sports property on American television. Ratings for the game were the highest for any soccer game telecast in America and reached more viewers than events like the N.B.A. finals or the World Series.
> 
> Sundays game, which ended in a 2-2 tie after Portugal scored a late goal, attracted a total of 24.7 million viewers across two television networks, ESPN and Univision. The ESPN audience alone  18.2 million viewers  set a record for a soccer game on American television. The previous record, for the 1999 Womens World Cup final, which was won by the United States, was 17.9 million viewers. That game was on a broadcast network  ABC  rather than cable television. ...
> 
> While not near the totals scored by the N.F.L. playoffs or, certainly, the Super Bowl, the American audience for the World Cup game on Sunday easily eclipsed the N.B.A. finals this year, which averaged 15.5 million viewers, as well as the 2013 World Series, which averaged 14.9 million viewers. The N.H.L. playoffs are not even remotely as popular as the World Cup, having averaged only five million viewers this season.


----------



## Jughead

Toro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uruguay beat Italy.  Italy set up for a 0-0 draw, and it's defensive tactics cost them, especially after they went down to 10 men after 60 minutes.
> 
> Suarez once again bit an opponent.  The boy has control issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first half from the Beer Bar and couldn't take it anymore. On the rare occasion when they sent 3 men forward they couldn't connect and went the entire first half without even a decent shot on goal.
> 
> Went back to the office and waited for the inevitable Uruguay goal.
> 
> Caught the highlights on ESPN, probably the worst red card ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the second half.  It was what one would expect.  Italy went to the final of Euro 2012 playing attractive football.  They reverted back to form and got what they deserved.
> 
> I thought the red card was fair.  He came over the top.
Click to expand...

Yup, the red card was indeed warranted, however I was amazed in that Suarez didn't get a red card for biting Italy's Chiellini. Not even a yellow card. Chiellini showed the ref his bite mark, but no dice. Good comedy routine ... lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Jughead said:


> Yup, the red card was indeed warranted, however I was amazed in that Suarez didn't get a red card for biting Italy's Chiellini. Not even a yellow card. Chiellini showed the ref his bite mark, but no dice. Good comedy routine ... lol



The ref can't card what he doesn't see.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> Greece wins a penalty in stoppage time to advance.  I was rooting for Ivory Coast but it was the right call.



And you thought the Portugal last-minute goal was a heartbreak for the US? At least they lived to play another day. I would be so pissed if I was living in Ivory Coast__ downright depressed.


----------



## Toro

Jughead said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first half from the Beer Bar and couldn't take it anymore. On the rare occasion when they sent 3 men forward they couldn't connect and went the entire first half without even a decent shot on goal.
> 
> Went back to the office and waited for the inevitable Uruguay goal.
> 
> Caught the highlights on ESPN, probably the worst red card ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the second half.  It was what one would expect.  Italy went to the final of Euro 2012 playing attractive football.  They reverted back to form and got what they deserved.
> 
> I thought the red card was fair.  He came over the top.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, the red card was indeed warranted, however I was amazed in that Suarez didn't get a red card for biting Italy's Chiellini. Not even a yellow card. Chiellini showed the ref his bite mark, but no dice. Good comedy routine ... lol
Click to expand...


It's hard to see in real time.  The ref didn't see Suarez bite Branislav Ivanovic either.  I have to imagine he's out of the World Cup.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> The USA-Portugal match had a bigger TV audience than the World Series or the NBA finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an audience of 25 million viewers for Sundays game between the United States and Portugal, the World Cup is moving into elite territory as a sports property on American television. Ratings for the game were the highest for any soccer game telecast in America and reached more viewers than events like the N.B.A. finals or the World Series.
> 
> Sundays game, which ended in a 2-2 tie after Portugal scored a late goal, attracted a total of 24.7 million viewers across two television networks, ESPN and Univision. The ESPN audience alone  18.2 million viewers  set a record for a soccer game on American television. The previous record, for the 1999 Womens World Cup final, which was won by the United States, was 17.9 million viewers. That game was on a broadcast network  ABC  rather than cable television. ...
> 
> While not near the totals scored by the N.F.L. playoffs or, certainly, the Super Bowl, the American audience for the World Cup game on Sunday easily eclipsed the N.B.A. finals this year, which averaged 15.5 million viewers, as well as the 2013 World Series, which averaged 14.9 million viewers. The N.H.L. playoffs are not even remotely as popular as the World Cup, having averaged only five million viewers this season.
Click to expand...

Thursday USA v Germany will be the biggest sports TV audience ever

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> The USA-Portugal match had a bigger TV audience than the World Series or the NBA finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an audience of 25 million viewers for Sundays game between the United States and Portugal, the World Cup is moving into elite territory as a sports property on American television. Ratings for the game were the highest for any soccer game telecast in America and reached more viewers than events like the N.B.A. finals or the World Series.
> 
> Sundays game, which ended in a 2-2 tie after Portugal scored a late goal, attracted a total of 24.7 million viewers across two television networks, ESPN and Univision. The ESPN audience alone  18.2 million viewers  set a record for a soccer game on American television. The previous record, for the 1999 Womens World Cup final, which was won by the United States, was 17.9 million viewers. That game was on a broadcast network  ABC  rather than cable television. ...
> 
> While not near the totals scored by the N.F.L. playoffs or, certainly, the Super Bowl, the American audience for the World Cup game on Sunday easily eclipsed the N.B.A. finals this year, which averaged 15.5 million viewers, as well as the 2013 World Series, which averaged 14.9 million viewers. The N.H.L. playoffs are not even remotely as popular as the World Cup, having averaged only five million viewers this season.
Click to expand...


Very cool. I know I will be watching! 

Personally, I think the NBA is dying. Sterling cashed out at the peak!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Toro said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the second half.  It was what one would expect.  Italy went to the final of Euro 2012 playing attractive football.  They reverted back to form and got what they deserved.
> 
> I thought the red card was fair.  He came over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the red card was indeed warranted, however I was amazed in that Suarez didn't get a red card for biting Italy's Chiellini. Not even a yellow card. Chiellini showed the ref his bite mark, but no dice. Good comedy routine ... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to see in real time.  The ref didn't see Suarez bite Branislav Ivanovic either.  I have to imagine he's out of the World Cup.
Click to expand...


I agree it is hard to see in real time, it was hard to see when he bit Ivanovic, and Otman too. 

Suarez biting incident | Video | Watch TV Show | Sky Sports

WATCH: Uruguay's Luis Suarez appears to bite Italy defender - CBSSports.com

But when you slow his recent attack down it is clear what he did. He should be banned from the sport, human bites can be deadly.


----------



## hangover

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I heard that the match between the U.S. and Portugal had more TV viewers than the NBA finals. Not bad for a sport that isn't supposed to be very popular here.


----------



## Toro

We have set aside a room at work to watch USA v Germany today.


----------



## Zander

Go USA!!


----------



## bodecea

Zander said:


> Go USA!!



Watching.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

hangover said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I heard that the match between the U.S. and Portugal had more TV viewers than the NBA finals. Not bad for a sport that isn't supposed to be very popular here.



Tell that to Stern Jr. and he'll dock the pay of all the refs who coached Spurs games.


----------



## bodecea

Good first half...here we go, second half.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

hangover said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I heard that the match between the U.S. and Portugal had more TV viewers than the NBA finals. Not bad for a sport that isn't supposed to be very popular here.



  Big difference between the two. Two city teams vs. a team that represents the entire country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Really tried to get into the game today. But watching 90 min of guys kicking a ball around and falling down while only scoring one goal just isn't my thing.
  The occasional shots on goal were okay,but they were to far between to make it really exciting.


----------



## bodecea

lost to Germany 1-0...not that bad...at least we're in the Round of 16 now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The reason I could not get a table at either Patricks or Beer Bar was because they were each rented out for a private party.

I need new friends, friends who rent out NYC Taverns for a Private World Cup party

USA played well. Germany was massive on defense. I counted only 1 US Corner.


----------



## Toro

The US will play Belgium. Belgium is pretty good but we can beat them. 

Then, it will be Argentina. That will be tougher.


----------



## Jughead

CaféAuLait;9322640 said:
			
		

> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, the red card was indeed warranted, however I was amazed in that Suarez didn't get a red card for biting Italy's Chiellini. Not even a yellow card. Chiellini showed the ref his bite mark, but no dice. Good comedy routine ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see in real time.  The ref didn't see Suarez bite Branislav Ivanovic either.  I have to imagine he's out of the World Cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it is hard to see in real time, it was hard to see when he bit Ivanovic, and Otman too.
> 
> Suarez biting incident | Video | Watch TV Show | Sky Sports
> 
> WATCH: Uruguay's Luis Suarez appears to bite Italy defender - CBSSports.com
> 
> But when you slow his recent attack down it is clear what he did. He should be banned from the sport, human bites can be deadly.
Click to expand...

Looks like Suarez is out of the World Cup.



> Luis Suárez suspended for nine matches and banned for four months from any football-related activity



Luis Suárez suspended for nine matches and banned for four months from any football-related activity - FIFA.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> The US will play Belgium. Belgium is pretty good but we can beat them.
> 
> Then, it will be Argentina. That will be tougher.



We'll play Algeria if they win and Belgium lose. There's probably a ten percent or less chance of that happening. But just saying, it's not set yet. That'd be a fun WC rematch. Though, I'd love to shut up Belgium's obnoxious supporters too.

As for Argentina, I think they looked pedestrian in a weak group. They're very beatable. Though, Messi can take over any game.


----------



## Zander

I am proud as can be for our team! I just hope the Belgian team is nowhere as good as their beer........ Otherwise we are toast!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

There were, on average, 2.79 goals per game, one of the highest rates in recent memory.  

Advancing into the second round by confederation is as follows

South America - 6 entrants / 5 advanced / 83%
North America - 4 / 3 / 75%
Europe - 13 / 6 / 46%
Africa - 5 / 2 / 40%
Asia - 4 / 0 / 0%

Maybe CONCACAF should get an extra berth at the expense of Europe!


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> There were, on average, 2.79 goals per game, one of the highest rates in recent memory.
> 
> Advancing into the second round by confederation is as follows
> 
> South America - 6 entrants / 5 advanced / 83%
> North America - 4 / 3 / 75%
> Europe - 13 / 6 / 46%
> Africa - 5 / 2 / 40%
> Asia - 4 / 0 / 0%
> 
> Maybe CONCACAF should get an extra berth at the expense of Europe!



Why?


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were, on average, 2.79 goals per game, one of the highest rates in recent memory.
> 
> Advancing into the second round by confederation is as follows
> 
> South America - 6 entrants / 5 advanced / 83%
> North America - 4 / 3 / 75%
> Europe - 13 / 6 / 46%
> Africa - 5 / 2 / 40%
> Asia - 4 / 0 / 0%
> 
> Maybe CONCACAF should get an extra berth at the expense of Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Because CONCACAF is doing better than Europe.

Also, because viewership is better than expected in the US, and the US has a LOT of money, TV rights are going to go up here.  FIFA, therefore, will be incentivized to make it easier for us to qualify.  You do that by giving CONCACAF another place, and its gotta come from somewhere.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were, on average, 2.79 goals per game, one of the highest rates in recent memory.
> 
> Advancing into the second round by confederation is as follows
> 
> South America - 6 entrants / 5 advanced / 83%
> North America - 4 / 3 / 75%
> Europe - 13 / 6 / 46%
> Africa - 5 / 2 / 40%
> Asia - 4 / 0 / 0%
> 
> Maybe CONCACAF should get an extra berth at the expense of Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because CONCACAF is doing better than Europe.
> 
> Also, because viewership is better than expected in the US, and the US has a LOT of money, TV rights are going to go up here.  FIFA, therefore, will be incentivized to make it easier for us to qualify.  You do that by giving CONCACAF another place, and its gotta come from somewhere.
Click to expand...


Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Toro

I heard that the ratings today broke ESPN records, but I haven't seen it yet.

FTR, the Canada-US Olympic Sochi hockey rating was less than 20% of the US-Portugal match.



> U.S.-Canada, which started at noon on Friday, averaged 3.9 million viewers and peaked at 4.6 million around 2 p.m. It was the highest-rated hockey game in the history of the NBCSN.



Michael Arace commentary: Canadian hockey, TV ratings win big at Sochi | The Columbus Dispatch

Twice as many Americans watched that game than watched the US win the gold medal in basketball at the London Olympics.



> The United States/Spain Olympic men&#8217;s basketball gold medal game drew 12.5 million viewers on NBC Sunday morning,



Sports Media Watch ? Olympics: USA/Spain Men?s Basketball Final Earns 12.5 Million Viewers

Here is the link for my earlier post on the US-Portugal match.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/24/b...up-match-outdoes-world-series-in-ratings.html


----------



## Mike88

WOW!!  Soccer has just passed Patti-cake and is now the 74th most popular game in America!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Stephen Colbert's Bats**t Serious - The Vast Government Soccer Conspiracy

Stephen Colbert's Bats**t Serious - The Vast Government Soccer Conspiracy - The Colbert Report - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Toro

There are no games today.  

I'm having soccer withdrawal!  Help!


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> There are no games today.
> 
> I'm having soccer withdrawal!  Help!



Oh no!! 

Quick.

Stare at this for 90 minutes!!


----------



## Unkotare

Ann Coulter - June 25, 2014 - AMERICA&#39;S FAVORITE NATIONAL PASTIME: HATING SOCCER


"The prospect of either personal humiliation or major injury is required to count as a sport. Most sports are sublimated warfare. As Lady Thatcher reportedly said after Germany had beaten England in some major soccer game: Don't worry. After all, twice in this century we beat them at their national game."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Brazil WTF.

After the first half, they played like Italy


----------



## PredFan

Exciting game. Chile almost won it in extra time. GKs are always tense. Good job Brazil.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Chile took their foot off the gas. They really should've went for the winner between the 70th and 90th minute when Brazil were just playing for extra time.


----------



## Toro

Brazil has not looked good throughout this tournament.  They are lacking flow, especially in the middle of the park.

The first 20-25 minutes, it looked like they were going to overwhelm Chile.  But when Chile scored, they almost folded like a house of cards.  Chile were the better side the second half.  Brazil were lucky to escape when Chile rattled the bar in the 120th minute.

I still think Brazil will win it all, but they're going to have get better.  On current form, Colombia is a better side.


----------



## skye

Excellent game from Chile.... but it wasn't to be 

So Brazil moves forward.


----------



## PredFan

Brazil has not looked like their usual selves. They will not win the cup this year.


----------



## skye

PredFan said:


> Brazil has not looked like their usual selves. They will not win the cup this year.




I tend to agree. First I thought they might win but now...hmmm   no .... I am not so sure.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

USA are just three games from making a final. I realize that the odds aren't too great of that happening. But can you imagine how crazy things will be if that happens? It's gonna be party time!


----------



## Toro

Current odds of the US winning the World Cup are 80:1.  Brazil are odds on favourite at 5:2.  Argentina and Germany are 4:1.  Colombia is the bargain of the remaining teams at 12:1.  They have looked great.

World Cup Winner Odds | Brazil 2014 Betting | Oddschecker


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> USA are just three games from making a final. I realize that the odds aren't too great of that happening. But can you imagine how crazy things will be if that happens? It's gonna be party time!





Yeah, the total of five US citizens watching would go fucking nuts!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> Current odds of the US winning the World Cup are 80:1.  Brazil are odds on favourite at 5:2.  Argentina and Germany are 4:1.  Colombia is the bargain of the remaining teams at 12:1.  They have looked great.
> 
> World Cup Winner Odds | Brazil 2014 Betting | Oddschecker



Odds are based on what people want to bet; not what they are. Germany is 8-1 and France is 7-1. That makes not a whole lot of sense considering they'd play each other in a quarterfinal. But cos more people want to bet on them, odds maakers aren't gonna leave them low. Mexico is 40-1 and USA is 50-1. To me, that says a lot of Mexicans are gamblers more than we realize lol. Cos Mexico otherwise has no business having better odds when they play Netherlands right off the bat.


----------



## Zander

If Mexico wins it, East LA will burn to the ground.


----------



## Unkotare

Zander said:


> If Mexico wins it, East LA will burn to the ground.



Would anyone notice?


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA are just three games from making a final. I realize that the odds aren't too great of that happening. But can you imagine how crazy things will be if that happens? It's gonna be party time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the total of five US citizens watching would go fucking nuts!
Click to expand...


You're only 24,999,995 off!


----------



## PredFan

skye said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil has not looked like their usual selves. They will not win the cup this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree. First I thought they might win but now...hmmm   no .... I am not so sure.
Click to expand...


I notice how they seem to lack speed.


----------



## PredFan

Zander said:


> If Mexico wins it, East LA will burn to the ground.



Mexico is the last team I want to see win this.


----------



## Zander

I am not a soccer fan. But I've been watching, and ENJOYING the World Cup. There is something about these international competitions that I really love...the World Cup is  the "Soccer Olympics".....  

When the World Cup is over will I watch the pro soccer leagues in the USA?  Probably not.....

And we have two good teams in LA!  Maybe I'll go to a game this year? 

Who knows?

Regardless, the World Cup is special.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA are just three games from making a final. I realize that the odds aren't too great of that happening. But can you imagine how crazy things will be if that happens? It's gonna be party time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the total of five US citizens watching would go fucking nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're only 24,999,995 off!
Click to expand...



I wasn't counting illegal aliens, coma patients parked in front of a TV, or people who fell asleep on the remote.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA are just three games from making a final. I realize that the odds aren't too great of that happening. But can you imagine how crazy things will be if that happens? It's gonna be party time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the total of five US citizens watching would go fucking nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're only 24,999,995 off!
Click to expand...


You think only 25 mil? I could see 25-35 mil for the semi. But I think everyone and their dog would be watching the final. Even non-soccer fans would know that that is history in the making. It'd have moon walk rating, whatever they were....or last episode of MASH ratings...one in every two people watching.


----------



## Toro

World Cup finals have drawn 20-25 million in the past.

My guess is that if the US got to the final, it would be at least double that.

But that ain't happening.


----------



## Unkotare

Those will be 5 disappointed people then...


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> World Cup finals have drawn 20-25 million in the past.
> 
> My guess is that if the US got to the final, it would be at least double that.
> 
> But that ain't happening.



Oh yee of little faith...... A few lucky bounces and anything can happen.


----------



## PredFan

Good bye Mexico and good riddance losers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> World Cup finals have drawn 20-25 million in the past.
> 
> My guess is that if the US got to the final, it would be at least double that.
> 
> But that ain't happening.



If the US made a WC Final, it would be world news. Tweets and what not all over the place. It'd get a minimum of 80 million viewers state side. And if I had to take the over-under on 100 million, I'd take the over.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Mexico played above their pay grade for 87 minutes. Then, the world class came...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mexico played above their pay grade for 87 minutes. Then, the world class came...



Brazil should have beat them 4-0 Id be less disappointed at their loss to the Dutch

Realistically, when you give up 10+ corners you're asking to get raped


----------



## Zander

The Netherlands just saved Los Angeles.....


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Glad the Netherlands beat the border jumpers. Hopefully Greece will defeat Costa Rica and knock out these over hyped CONCACAF teams from the tournament.


----------



## Zander

i am rooting for Costa Rica. Send the Greek beggars back to the EU for another handout!!!


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Cup finals have drawn 20-25 million in the past.
> 
> My guess is that if the US got to the final, it would be at least double that.
> 
> But that ain't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yee of little faith...... A few lucky bounces and anything can happen.
Click to expand...


It's why part of me wanted Mexico to win!


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> World Cup finals have drawn 20-25 million in the past.
> 
> My guess is that if the US got to the final, it would be at least double that.
> 
> But that ain't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yee of little faith...... A few lucky bounces and anything can happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's why part of me wanted Mexico to win!
Click to expand...


Talk about heart breakers....to lose in the final few minutes after holding the lead so long.....The Mexicans can't get past the round of 16.


----------



## Zander

THE TICO'S WIN!!!!!

Pura Vida!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Glad the Netherlands beat the border jumpers. Hopefully Greece will defeat Costa Rica and knock out these over hyped CONCACAF teams from the tournament.



Costa Rica came to play


----------



## Jughead

Germany and France both advance and will face each other in the quarter finals.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Jughead said:


> Germany and France both advance and will face each other in the quarter finals.



Hopefully Germany blitzkriegs the "French" team 1940s style.


----------



## Toro

The commentator on ESPN made a reference to WWII after Germany won.  

Anyways, Germany were a bit lucky to not be behind after the first half when the Algerians tore their defense to shreds but couldn't finish.  However, they took over in the second half, and France v Germany may be the best match of the tournament to date.  I thought the two would meet, and originally picked Germany to prevail, but based on current form, I'd bet on France instead.


----------



## Zander

Don't cry for Argentina!!!


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> The commentator on ESPN made a reference to WWII after Germany won.
> 
> Anyways, Germany were a bit lucky to not be behind after the first half when the Algerians tore their defense to shreds but couldn't finish.  However, they took over in the second half, and France v Germany may be the best match of the tournament to date.  I thought the two would meet, and originally picked Germany to prevail, but based on current form, I'd bet on France instead.




Well, if the French start losing really badly the American team will run over and help them out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Thank God this shits over and we wont have to hear about it for another four years.


----------



## Zander

Anyone who says Soccer is boring or unexciting didn't see today's game.  16 saves for our Goalie!! I was on the edge of my seat the entire match! It was as engaging and thrilling as any sporting event I've watched.  Even though the USA lost, I Love, Love LOVED IT!  GREAT GAME! 

Now that the US is out, I hope Costa Rica continues their run.  I am rooting against all the European teams....let's keep the World Cup in the Western Hemisphere!!


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thank God this shits over and we wont have to hear about it for another four years.



Except it's not over. 7 games left to play in this tournament. USA going out will no doubt drop viewership and coverage, but it won't kill it.  

And the USA will be hosting the Copa America, South America's largest soccer tournament and the biggest one the USA will have hosted since the '94 World Cup in 2016. And after that, it's on to Russia 2018. 

So no, it's not over. Just getting started.


----------



## Toro

The US could have won it.  Wondolowsky missed a glorious chance in added time to win it for the US.  But Belgium were the better side.  Tim Howard was top class, saving more shots than any other keeper in the World Cup for at least 50 years.  And America's goal absolutely fantastic.  They had chances at the end of the match but couldn't take them.

So we have four really intriguing matches on the weekend.  I'm still picking Brazil v Argentina in the final, but both sides have flattered to deceive.  Argentina is playing less than the sum of their parts, and Brazil look disjointed.  Brazil plays Colombia.   Colombia has been the best side of the tournament.  France v Germany looks great too.  Holland v Belgium in the semi-final would be fascinating on several levels.  

Can't wait!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> The US could have won it.  Wondolowsky missed a glorious chance in added time to win it for the US.  But Belgium were the better side.  Tim Howard was top class, saving more shots than any other keeper in the World Cup for at least 50 years.  And America's goal absolutely fantastic.  They had chances at the end of the match but couldn't take them.
> 
> So we have four really intriguing matches on the weekend.  I'm still picking Brazil v Argentina in the final, but both sides have flattered to deceive.  Argentina is playing less than the sum of their parts, and Brazil look disjointed.  Brazil plays Colombia.   Colombia has been the best side of the tournament.  France v Germany looks great too.  Holland v Belgium in the semi-final would be fascinating on several levels.
> 
> Can't wait!


Wondo will have nightmares about missing that chip shot.

Tim Howard saved 16 shots means that the USA was defenseless.

So far Costa Rica and Belgium have been the best of the lot.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

What kills me about this game is that USA decided to wake up and play ball when they were already in a hole 2-0 down. Can't do that at this level of the game. The tempo they played at between Lukaku's and Green's goals was exactly what we should've come out playing from the 1st minute. Our shape was too defensive and Klinsmann's selections echoed that. Unless he's injured, the decision to remove Beckerman for Cameron is truly baffling for me tactically as Beckerman was what we needed when Belgium was overunning the midfield. 

Despite that, I won't blame a single player for what transpired today. They left everything on the pitch and when that happens, we can ask nothing more of them. It's unfortunate that it wasn't enough in the end, but we gotta keep our heads up. This was real progress as this was the best I've seen us play in over 12 years. Just gotta find a higher level and stay there. This showed we have the potential to really make waves at home for the Copa and in Russia in 2018.


----------



## Mad Scientist

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thank God this shits over and we wont have to hear about it for another four years.


Not for me it isn't. I have Brazilian relatives on my wifes' side so I'm gonna' hear about it forever. I played ONE season of Soccer as a kid back in 1972, most boring game I've ever played.

God forbid "Brasil" wins the whole "Kick the Ball in the Net Tournament".


----------



## Unkotare

Zander said:


> I was on the edge of my seat the entire match! !!




Your ass must have been sore as hell.


----------



## auditor0007

Toro said:


> The US could have won it.  Wondolowsky missed a glorious chance in added time to win it for the US.  But Belgium were the better side.  Tim Howard was top class, saving more shots than any other keeper in the World Cup for at least 50 years.  And America's goal absolutely fantastic.  They had chances at the end of the match but couldn't take them.
> 
> So we have four really intriguing matches on the weekend.  I'm still picking Brazil v Argentina in the final, but both sides have flattered to deceive.  Argentina is playing less than the sum of their parts, and Brazil look disjointed.  Brazil plays Colombia.   Colombia has been the best side of the tournament.  France v Germany looks great too.  Holland v Belgium in the semi-final would be fascinating on several levels.
> 
> Can't wait!



The Switzerland/Argentina game was great also.  The Swiss missed a few opportunities to win the game.  Oh well, now that Switzerland and the US are out, I'm pulling for the Dutch.


----------



## auditor0007

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> What kills me about this game is that USA decided to wake up and play ball when they were already in a hole 2-0 down. Can't do that at this level of the game. The tempo they played at between Lukaku's and Green's goals was exactly what we should've come out playing from the 1st minute. Our shape was too defensive and Klinsmann's selections echoed that. Unless he's injured, the decision to remove Beckerman for Cameron is truly baffling for me tactically as Beckerman was what we needed when Belgium was overunning the midfield.
> 
> Despite that, I won't blame a single player for what transpired today. They left everything on the pitch and when that happens, we can ask nothing more of them. It's unfortunate that it wasn't enough in the end, but we gotta keep our heads up. This was real progress as this was the best I've seen us play in over 12 years. Just gotta find a higher level and stay there. This showed we have the potential to really make waves at home for the Copa and in Russia in 2018.



The US is getting better, but the skill level is just not there compared to the top countries.  While it is true that a lot of American kids are playing soccer now, it's just not the same.  When you go to Europe or South America, you see how the kids live and breath the game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the edge of my seat the entire match! !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ass must have been sore as hell.
Click to expand...


You're still lame as hell.


----------



## Unkotare

LOL, someone's getting fussy that his little kick-the-ball game is over and will now go back to it's rightful obscurity again!


----------



## YellowBird

auditor0007 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US could have won it.  Wondolowsky missed a glorious chance in added time to win it for the US.  But Belgium were the better side.  Tim Howard was top class, saving more shots than any other keeper in the World Cup for at least 50 years.  And America's goal absolutely fantastic.  They had chances at the end of the match but couldn't take them.
> 
> So we have four really intriguing matches on the weekend.  I'm still picking Brazil v Argentina in the final, but both sides have flattered to deceive.  Argentina is playing less than the sum of their parts, and Brazil look disjointed.  Brazil plays Colombia.   Colombia has been the best side of the tournament.  France v Germany looks great too.  Holland v Belgium in the semi-final would be fascinating on several levels.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Switzerland/Argentina game was great also.  The Swiss missed a few opportunities to win the game.  Oh well, now that Switzerland and the US are out, I'm pulling for the Dutch.
Click to expand...


Argentina not on form. Was hedging for a France - Argentina final (somehow I can see Brazil cocking it up). Looking like France-Holland now. To be honest, although Holland are beautiful to watch this year, I still remember the foul, cheap game they played against Spain in the 2010 final.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> LOL, someone's getting fussy that his little kick-the-ball game is over and will now go back to it's rightful obscurity again!



What's your favorite sport?


----------



## Samson

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, someone's getting fussy that his little kick-the-ball game is over and will now go back to it's rightful obscurity again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
Click to expand...


Unky is a professional tight end on the Trolls


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Pulsating game, but I really wish we had attacked for the first 100 minutes how we attacked in the last 15. Belgium looked absolutely rocked when we actually got at them. Beckerman getting benched was as puzzling as Geoff Cameron playing defensive midfield, something he's never done at NT level. Just too much tinkering by Klinsmann to a line up that was working just fine. Jogi Loew did the same thing against Algeria and Germany almost blew it. Like Teacher, Like Student it seems.

Tim Howard no doubt played the best game of his career last night. He's been criminally underrated for years now so it's good to see all of the recognition he's received. When you have Belgium's own captain complimenting you on twitter as well as having the guy who scored the winner on you asking for your jersey, that basically confirms how well he played. I still think he has another WC run in him and I surely hope he does too, but USA have a very solid line of keepers behind him in Brad Guzan, Sean Johnson and Bill Hamid. This is the one position we have naturally excelled in over the last 25  years or so.


----------



## Decus

Howard was good but Belgium simply had too much talent on their side. That US fans are excited by the results and it will certainly give a boost to the sport in the US but until a new crop of exceptional American players comes along, it's doubtful that the US will break into the quarterfinals in the coming two world cups. 

The Belgians had 3 times more shots on goal than the US team (and in fact could have scored on a number of them if they had been hit just a bit better). The simple fact is that most the action was in front of the US goal (not to be confused with time of possession and controlling the ball at midfield).

The biggest mistake that the Belgian side made is that it didn't change out its midfielders and in overtime it caught up to them.

Anyway the game was fun to watch and the US didn't give up so that's something to be proud of.

.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, someone's getting fussy that his little kick-the-ball game is over and will now go back to it's rightful obscurity again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
Click to expand...


The oldest one.


----------



## Unkotare

Samson said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, someone's getting fussy that his little kick-the-ball game is over and will now go back to it's rightful obscurity again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unky is a professional tight end on the Trolls
Click to expand...



Are you coming on to me? Not interested sailor, move on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Belgium and Costa Rica have been the stand outs so far.


----------



## Samson

CrusaderFrank said:


> Belgium and Costa Rica have been the stand outs so far.



Indeed.

I was happy to see Costa Rica win with only 10 guys.

While naturally I hoped USA would beat Belgium, they freakin' deserved the victory.


----------



## Toro

I'm rooting for Costa Rica though I don't think they'll win.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, someone's getting fussy that his little kick-the-ball game is over and will now go back to it's rightful obscurity again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The oldest one.
Click to expand...


That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.
Click to expand...


Post 1995 Baseball "Games" should just be a home run derby.

What's the point of pretending there's any art or strategy?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

I would be happy with Germany or the Netherlands winning. But I am behind the last white bastion, Argentina, winning.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.
Click to expand...



You think baseball is the oldest sport?

???


----------



## Samson

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.
Click to expand...




You have an interesting definition of prostitution.


----------



## Toro

Samson said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting definition of prostitution.
Click to expand...


$1000 an hour in Manhattan will get you anything you want!


----------



## Samson

Toro said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting definition of prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1000 an hour in Manhattan will get you anything you want!
Click to expand...


I would hope overweight guys hitting balls would be cheaper.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting definition of prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $1000 an hour in Manhattan will get you anything you want!
Click to expand...




And lots of things you don't want!


----------



## Toro

The World Cup is drawing impressive numbers.



> An estimated 21.6 million people watched Belgium knock out the United States in the World Cup on U.S. television -- an impressive total for a weekday afternoon that almost certainly undercounts how many people actually saw it.
> 
> The Nielsen company said Wednesday that 16.5 million people watched the game on ESPN, with 5.1 million more seeing it on the Spanish-language Univision network. In addition, nearly 1.7 million people watched an online stream of the event, Nielsen said.
> 
> The record U.S. television audience for soccer is the 24.7 million who saw the United States play Portugal on June 24, which tied the 2010 World Cup final between Spain and the Netherlands.
> 
> The Portugal game took place on a weekend, however, when there were more people with free time available to watch. The U.S.-Belgium game started at 4 p.m. on the East Coast, earlier in other time zones, during a working day.
> 
> Nielsen does not measure viewership in bars, offices or other public places. In 2010, ESPN estimated that the stated audience size for weekday World Cup games would increase by 23 percent if public viewing were taken into account.
> 
> Still, Tuesday's knockout game exceeded the average viewership for the most recent World Series and NBA Finals, events that took place during prime-time when more people were home to watch.
> 
> The just-concluded NBA Finals where the San Antonio Spurs beat the Miami Heat averaged 15.5 million viewers, with 18 million watching the final game. Last fall's World Series averaged 14.9 million viewers, with 19.2 million watching the Boston Red Sox beat the St. Louis Cardinals in the last game.



U.S. soccer TV ratings top NBA Finals average - ESPN FC


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think baseball is the oldest sport?
> 
> ???
Click to expand...


You've never been one for nuance; not smart enough. The point is you're a gimp.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. Why don't you go watch some overweight dudes go hit a ball with a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think baseball is the oldest sport?
> 
> ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never been one for nuance.... The point is you're a gimp.
Click to expand...



You're not making the least bit of sense, as usual. What do you think the oldest sport is?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think baseball is the oldest sport?
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never been one for nuance.... The point is you're a gimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not making the least bit of sense, as usual. What do you think the oldest sport is?
Click to expand...


Uh, I know you're only Mr. Dense. But I would have guessed in the first place if I cared.


----------



## Unkotare

So, you're too stupid to even try to answer a question. I guess you really are just a little bitch whining because his kicky-bally game was disregarded as it usually is and will continue to be in the US. Look, enjoy your little game for women and young children but if you're going to be so sensitive about it you had best be prepared for disappointment.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I would have guessed in the first place if I cared.




You asked in the first place, whiny.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Unkotare said:


> So, you're too stupid to even try to answer a question. I guess you really are just a little bitch whining because his kicky-bally game was disregarded as it usually is and will continue to be in the US. Look, enjoy your little game for women and young children but if you're going to be so sensitive about it you had best be prepared for disappointment.



LOL more whining from the gook faggot.


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're too stupid to even try to answer a question. I guess you really are just a little bitch whining because his kicky-bally game was disregarded as it usually is and will continue to be in the US. Look, enjoy your little game for women and young children but if you're going to be so sensitive about it you had best be prepared for disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL more whining from the gook faggot.
Click to expand...




???


You don't have to try so hard to be stupid. By now everyone knows you're a drooling moron, so you can just sit back and wallow in your inferiority.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have guessed in the first place if I cared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked in the first place
Click to expand...


I asked you to state your favorite sport; not to engage me in meandering riddles.


----------



## Unkotare

"Riddles"? Could you really be this stupid? Do you really think baseball was the first sport?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Unkotare said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're too stupid to even try to answer a question. I guess you really are just a little bitch whining because his kicky-bally game was disregarded as it usually is and will continue to be in the US. Look, enjoy your little game for women and young children but if you're going to be so sensitive about it you had best be prepared for disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL more whining from the gook faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> You don't have to try so hard to be stupid. By now everyone knows you're a drooling moron, so you can just sit back and wallow in your inferiority.
Click to expand...


LOL coming from the scat porn guy.

Urban Dictionary: Unkotare

Here we have an asian porn enthusiast and internet troll.

Oh shit, he's back from the dead.


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Here we have an asian porn enthusiast and internet troll.





If that's what _you_ are, keep it to yourself, freak.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Unkotare said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have an asian porn enthusiast and internet troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what _you_ are, keep it to yourself, freak.
Click to expand...


Look its cool, watch your scat porn, just don't shoot up another school. And keep your inane ramblings to a minimum.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> "Riddles"? Could you really be this stupid? Do you really think baseball was the first sport?



Again, this goes back to your not understanding nuance, Mr. Dense. I never took your riddle seriously. I simply called you out for being the bitch you are.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Riddles"? Could you really be this stupid? Do you really think baseball was the first sport?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply called you out for being the bitch you are.
Click to expand...


LOL stop projecting.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I never took your riddle seriously.




Did you ask your question seriously, or were you just being a bitchy little soccer mom?


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Look its cool, watch ...




Nobody wants to hear about your hobbies, freak. Go away, you've gotten enough attention.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Unkotare said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look its cool, watch ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to hear about your hobbies, freak. Go away, you've gotten enough attention.
Click to expand...


I never talked about my hobbies, but if you could stop telling us about your hobby every time you post(hint its in your name), that would be a help.

Basically stawp poasting faggot.


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to hear about your hobbies, freak. Go away, you've gotten enough attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never talked about my hobbies...
Click to expand...





It's time for you to stop talking about them, freak.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never took your riddle seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ask your question seriously, or were you just being a bitchy little soccer mom?
Click to expand...


Still fucktarding it up, huh? I asked you a simple question that only required a simple answer. Anyhow, you're here what? Trolling a few people about soccer? It accomplishes what? In the back of your mind, are you like, 'oh boy, Jime Rome would be so proud!' Seriously, get a life, or at least a clue. You should figure out at a certain point that you have better things to do with your time. That is unless I'm over-estimating your presumed morsel of intelligence.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never took your riddle seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ask your question seriously, or were you just being a bitchy little soccer mom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still fucktarding it up, huh?
Click to expand...



So you _were_ just being a bitchy little soccer mom?


----------



## Samson

TheGreatGatsby said:


> , you're here what? Trolling a few people about soccer?



Three pages of posts later, and you just figured it out.





Better late than never, I suppose.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ask your question seriously, or were you just being a bitchy little soccer mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still fucktarding it up, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you _were_ just being a bitchy little soccer mom?
Click to expand...


Being the trivial person you are, you decided to 'focus' on the least relevant part of my post and literally cut out the meat. I can deal with you're trolling. But if you're gonna be that much of a useless coward too, I'll just have to cut you off. You literally make dealing with you pointless.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Samson said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> , you're here what? Trolling a few people about soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three pages of posts later, and you just figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better late than never, I suppose.
Click to expand...


No, I knew that all along. I've known about this guy's deal for a long time. I was just pointing it out to see if he had even a feasible if not rational explanation for his behavior. But I mean, trolling is one thing. But I make a distinction between trolls who make some sort of coherent argumentation for the sake of getting a rise out of people and trolls who avoid simple questions and (perpetually) devolve the convo all the way down to first grade level insults for no other reason than to do it. That's basically what he just did. And seriously, life's too short if that's all he's got.


----------



## Samson

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> , you're here what? Trolling a few people about soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three pages of posts later, and you just figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better late than never, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I knew that all along. I've known about this guy's deal for a long time. I was just pointing it out to see if he had even a feasible if not rational explanation for his behavior. But I mean, trolling is one thing. But I make a distinction between trolls who make some sort of coherent argumentation for the sake of getting a rise out of people and trolls who avoid simple questions and (perpetually) devolve the convo all the way down to first grade level insults for no other reason than to do it. That's basically what he just did. And seriously, life's too short if that's all he's got.
Click to expand...


Whatever.

Suggestion: post to the topic.

When does Germany play France?


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still fucktarding it up, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you _were_ just being a bitchy little soccer mom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being the trivial person you are, you decided to 'focus' on the least relevant part of my post and literally cut out the meat. I can deal with you're trolling. But if you're gonna be that much of a useless coward too, I'll just have to cut you off. You literally make dealing with you pointless.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, running away. That's the spirit that soccer inculcates in little wussies like you. Another reason the sport will never catch on here.


----------



## Unkotare

Btw, baseball is not the oldest sport in the world. Just FYI.


----------



## Samson

I'd love to see France win just once.

This should be good as long as fans stay in the stands.

If they don't then it will be Fucking awesome.....


----------



## Unkotare

Don't they have security at these things?


----------



## Toro

France won in 1998.  They beat Brazil 3-0.

I picked all eight winners in the Round of 16, which means that the temperature in Hell dropped below 32 degrees for the first time ever.

This time, I'm picking Brazil, France, Holland and Argentina.  Colombia has been playing better than Brazil but I think home advantage will get them through.  Germany has better players but France has been playing better.  Plus, the French have better strikers at the moment.  Argentina is playing less than the sum of their parts, but Messi scores to win 1-0.


----------



## Samson

Toro said:


> France won in 1998.  They beat Brazil 3-0.
> 
> I picked all eight winners in the Round of 16, which means that the temperature in Hell dropped below 32 degrees for the first time ever.
> 
> This time, I'm picking Brazil, France, Holland and Argentina.  Colombia has been playing better than Brazil but I think home advantage will get them through.  Germany has better players but France has been playing better.  Plus, the French have better strikers at the moment.  Argentina is playing less than the sum of their parts, but Messi scores to win 1-0.



Indeed, the German defense looked weak against Algeria. Could be their downfall against France.

But I wouldn't bet the farm.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Germany have the players on paper. Jogi Loew is just being a moron with how he's setting up this team. That will cost them against a French side who are probably the most balanced team left in the tournament.


----------



## rightwinger

I thought the World Cup was over


----------



## Unkotare

I wonder if European newspapers just keep "Germany Defeats France" as their default setting?


----------



## Nutz

Unkotare said:


> I wonder if European newspapers just keep "Germany Defeats France" as their default setting?


----------



## Toro

Germany deservedly through.

In what was certainly an anti-climactic encounter, the better side won.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Germany and Netherlands are the best teams in the tourney. And if Brazil's gonna win this, I'd prefer that they have to go through them.


----------



## Toro

Fantastic match between Brazil and Colombia.  Hard luck to Colombia.  They played very well.  

Brazil still doesn't look the part, but they're in the semi-final, and that's all that matters.  Germany is a better side, but I think Brazil will be going to the final.


----------



## L.K.Eder

rightwinger said:


> I thought the World Cup was over



it is. for losers.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Fantastic match between Brazil and Colombia.  Hard luck to Colombia.  They played very well.
> 
> Brazil still doesn't look the part, but they're in the semi-final, and that's all that matters.  Germany is a better side, but I think Brazil will be going to the final.



I thought Columbia was outplayed by Brazil. They're the team to beat, IMHO.

I am hoping to see Costa Rica and Argentina advance tomorrow....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ref for Brazil Columbia should have been arrested for loitering. Neymar was mugged -- no card


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ref for Brazil Columbia should have been arrested for loitering. Neymar was mugged -- no card



Neymar sold it. It looks way worse in slow motion. Then he pretended he was hurt so that he could pretend he was hurt going into the semi. It's nothing more than gamesmanship. Germany won't fall for it. It's pretty pointless. Players need to man up and stop being pussies.


----------



## Toro

He wasn't faking it.  He has a broken vertebra in his back.  Neymar is out of the World Cup.

Neymar injured in Brazil win - ESPN FC


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Very dangerous challenge on Neymar. Player lucky not to be off for that one That's a pretty serious injury.

As for Brazil, this will effect them no doubt, but Oscar should be able to fill in capably in the creative role. 

Gotta favor Germany now though. They looked stereotypically ruthless and efficient against France.


----------



## Papageorgio

Can anyone tell me how a team that finished 1-2-1 is worthy from a call from the President of the United States? 

I mean sure they advanced to the first elimination game but 1-2-1? What the hell would have happened had they beat Belgium? The President declare a National Holiday?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheGreatGatsby said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ref for Brazil Columbia should have been arrested for loitering. Neymar was mugged -- no card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neymar sold it. It looks way worse in slow motion. Then he pretended he was hurt so that he could pretend he was hurt going into the semi. It's nothing more than gamesmanship. Germany won't fall for it. It's pretty pointless. Players need to man up and stop being pussies.
Click to expand...

Carried off in a stretcher and not coming back...that some sales job


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Papageorgio said:


> Can anyone tell me how a team that finished 1-2-1 is worthy from a call from the President of the United States?
> 
> I mean sure they advanced to the first elimination game but 1-2-1? What the hell would have happened had they beat Belgium? The President declare a National Holiday?


Not about the result. It's about how well they represented their country.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> He wasn't faking it.  He has a broken vertebra in his back.  Neymar is out of the World Cup.
> 
> Neymar injured in Brazil win - ESPN FC



Well, 99 times out of 100, that's a fake in soccer. But I guess this is one of those times. That sucks. I want Brazil to lose. But I don't want to hear the apologists saying they lost because they have no Neymar.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> Can anyone tell me how a team that finished 1-2-1 is worthy from a call from the President of the United States?
> 
> I mean sure they advanced to the first elimination game but 1-2-1? What the hell would have happened had they beat Belgium? The President declare a National Holiday?



Since when does one have to be 'worthy' of a call from Obama? 

And presidents call WC teams often. I know Bush called the 02 team. TBH, my feeling is that presidents have plenty of time to do stuff like this. The puppet masters are the ones with less time for leisure.


----------



## Political Junky

Papageorgio said:


> Can anyone tell me how a team that finished 1-2-1 is worthy from a call from the President of the United States?
> 
> I mean sure they advanced to the first elimination game but 1-2-1? What the hell would have happened had they beat Belgium? The President declare a National Holiday?


Because the US team had never progressed that far in the World Cup.


----------



## Nutz

Political Junky said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how a team that finished 1-2-1 is worthy from a call from the President of the United States?
> 
> I mean sure they advanced to the first elimination game but 1-2-1? What the hell would have happened had they beat Belgium? The President declare a National Holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the US team had never progressed that far in the World Cup.
Click to expand...


Fuck that.  A loss is a loss.  We shouldn't award mediocrity.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Political Junky said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how a team that finished 1-2-1 is worthy from a call from the President of the United States?
> 
> I mean sure they advanced to the first elimination game but 1-2-1? What the hell would have happened had they beat Belgium? The President declare a National Holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the US team had never progressed that far in the World Cup.
Click to expand...


Wrong, they went to the Quarterfinals in 2002.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how a team that finished 1-2-1 is worthy from a call from the President of the United States?
> 
> I mean sure they advanced to the first elimination game but 1-2-1? What the hell would have happened had they beat Belgium? The President declare a National Holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the US team had never progressed that far in the World Cup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, they went to the Quarterfinals in 2002.
Click to expand...


They went to a semi and finished in third place in 1930.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Think this goes back to Americans having a very hard time accepting that we just aren't top dogs in the soccer world. I think that instead of meeting that revelation with indifference because the USMNT has rarely been up to snuff, as we've done for so many years in the past, people are actively getting behind the team to do whatever it takes to change that and this WC was massive step in that direction. They didn't go out with a whimper, they went out like warriors.

It's for that reason that this was deserving of a call from the President imo.


----------



## Unkotare

The very great majority of Americans couldn't give less of a shit that we aren't "top dogs" in soccer because the very great majority of Americans couldn't give less of a shit about soccer in general. This, of course, is why we aren't "top dogs" in soccer. This, of course, makes the very small minority of soccer fans among US citizens frustrated, defensive, and generally bananas. This, of course, makes it very fun and easy to wind them up and watch them 'perform.' Such performances are much more interesting than soccer ever will be to the very great majority of Americans. 


Anyway, I understand our women's team is pretty good.


----------



## Unkotare

As for the President's phone call, it is much more in keeping with obama's plans and philosophy to see the US lose than for us to dominate - in any venue, so of course he'd congratulate such an outcome.


----------



## Toro

Argentina is through, with a very professional 1-0 victory over Belgium. Similar to Germany's victory, Argentina went ahead early. But unlike the French, Belgium looked like they could have leveled it.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Unkotare said:


> The very great majority of Americans couldn't give less of a shit that we aren't "top dogs" in soccer because the very great majority of Americans couldn't give less of a shit about soccer in general. This, of course, is why we aren't "top dogs" in soccer. This, of course, makes the very small minority of soccer fans among US citizens frustrated, defensive, and generally bananas. This, of course, makes it very fun and easy to wind them up and watch them 'perform.' Such performances are much more interesting than soccer ever will be to the very great majority of Americans.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I understand our women's team is pretty good.


All you had to say was "I don't know shit about soccer, but I'm gonna hate on it anyway".

That would been way more accurate than what you actually posted lol


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Argentina is through, with a very professional 1-0 victory over Belgium. Similar to Germany's victory, Argentina went ahead early. But unlike the French, Belgium looked like they could have leveled it.



Argentina did what the US team should have done- they won!! 

Next up...the Ticos! Go Costa Rica!!!


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Netherlands win by at least two goals...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argentina is through, with a very professional 1-0 victory over Belgium. Similar to Germany's victory, Argentina went ahead early. But unlike the French, Belgium looked like they could have leveled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argentina did what the US team should have done- they won!!
> 
> Next up...the Ticos! Go Costa Rica!!!
Click to expand...


US would have won if Wondo would've make the simple tap pass to Dempsey. I'm still mad that I didn't get to see the US vs Messi quarterfinal.


----------



## Unkotare

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very great majority of Americans couldn't give less of a shit that we aren't "top dogs" in soccer because the very great majority of Americans couldn't give less of a shit about soccer in general. This, of course, is why we aren't "top dogs" in soccer. This, of course, makes the very small minority of soccer fans among US citizens frustrated, defensive, and generally bananas. This, of course, makes it very fun and easy to wind them up and watch them 'perform.' Such performances are much more interesting than soccer ever will be to the very great majority of Americans.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I understand our women's team is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> All you had to say was "I don't know shit about soccer, but I'm gonna hate on it anyway".
> 
> That would been way more accurate than what you actually posted lol
Click to expand...



Ah yes, the endless mantra of the frustrated soccer fan: "You just don't get it, man! It's beeeaaauuuuutiful!" 

You know, all the die-hard golf fans I know realize that a lot of people just don't find golf interesting. They don't care and they don't take it personally. Same goes for baseball fans. But soccer fans cannot help but get their panties in a bunch over a sport most Americans find boring as hell at best. If the teeming masses in other countries want to burn their cities to the ground and engage in murder and cannibalism over some fop pretending to be on death's doorstep because some other tinker-bell came within three feet of him, by which histrionics he managed to secure a rousing 'tie' then by all  means let them. Americans, by and large, just don't give a shit about soccer. 90% of those who were pretending to care when the US was still in this competition have already forgotten about it. Another 9% will forget it a day or two after this World Cup is over. That leaves 1% at best who really do like and follow the sport. Good for them. Let them enjoy their minority interest, but accept the fact that the vast majority of Americans just don't care.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Unkotare said:


> Merchant_of_Meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very great majority of Americans couldn't give less of a shit that we aren't "top dogs" in soccer because the very great majority of Americans couldn't give less of a shit about soccer in general. This, of course, is why we aren't "top dogs" in soccer. This, of course, makes the very small minority of soccer fans among US citizens frustrated, defensive, and generally bananas. This, of course, makes it very fun and easy to wind them up and watch them 'perform.' Such performances are much more interesting than soccer ever will be to the very great majority of Americans.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I understand our women's team is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> All you had to say was "I don't know shit about soccer, but I'm gonna hate on it anyway".
> 
> That would been way more accurate than what you actually posted lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the endless mantra of the frustrated soccer fan: "You just don't get it, man! It's beeeaaauuuuutiful!"
> 
> You know, all the die-hard golf fans I know realize that a lot of people just don't find golf interesting. They don't care and they don't take it personally. Same goes for baseball fans. But soccer fans cannot help but get their panties in a bunch over a sport most Americans find boring as hell at best. If the teeming masses in other countries want to burn their cities to the ground and engage in murder and cannibalism over some fop pretending to be on death's doorstep because some other tinker-bell came within three feet of him, by which histrionics he managed to secure a rousing 'tie' then by all  means let them. Americans, by and large, just don't give a shit about soccer. 90% of those who were pretending to care when the US was still in this competition have already forgotten about it. Another 9% will forget it a day or two after this World Cup is over. That leaves 1% at best who really do like and follow the sport. Good for them. Let them enjoy their minority interest, but accept the fact that the vast majority of Americans just don't care.
Click to expand...

Wah-wah-wah-wah-I don't care-wah-wah-wah-soccer sucks-wah-wah-wah

Again, that's the extent of your long-winded bloviating.


----------



## Unkotare

Just accept the fact that Americans don't care about soccer. To the extent that they are aware of it at all, most actively dislike it. You like it? Fine, enjoy, but put on some non-twist panties if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Zander

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Argentina is through, with a very professional 1-0 victory over Belgium. Similar to Germany's victory, Argentina went ahead early. But unlike the French, Belgium looked like they could have leveled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argentina did what the US team should have done- they won!!
> 
> Next up...the Ticos! Go Costa Rica!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US would have won if Wondo would've make the simple tap pass to Dempsey. I'm still mad that I didn't get to see the US vs Messi quarterfinal.
Click to expand...


It was a WIDE OPEN net too.....so close!!


----------



## Toro

Personally, I don't care if you like the sport or not, Unk.  Nor do I care that you like sumo wrestling.  That's your business.  

But the reason why soccer fans get "their panties in a knot" is because the haters drone on and on and on and on about how boring soccer is unlike no other sport. My advice is always to ignore the haters. Their continued whining that soccer is boring IS boring. It's the ultimate cliche when some American fan whines that soccer is boring. 

As for the numbers and the argument that most people don't care, well that's true of ALL sports in America. Most people don't care. Roughly 5% of Americans watched the World Series, the NBA Championship or Monday Night Football. That means the other 95% of Americans don't watch and don't care a whole lot. Even the granddaddy of American Sports, two-thirds of Americans won't watch the Super Bowl. 

So live and let live. The incessant whining that Americans don't like soccer is old.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Personally, I don't care if you like the sport or not, Unk.  Nor do I care that you like sumo wrestling.  That's your business.






Stop right there and you're all set. You have to admit that soccer fans in the US (few though they are) get very defensive about it.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Unkotare said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't care if you like the sport or not, Unk.  Nor do I care that you like sumo wrestling.  That's your business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop right there and you're all set. You have to admit that soccer fans in the US (few though they are) get very defensive about it.
Click to expand...

Go into a NFL thread and slag it off. They'll get defensive too. Its not a soccer thing.


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't care if you like the sport or not, Unk.  Nor do I care that you like sumo wrestling.  That's your business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop right there and you're all set. You have to admit that soccer fans in the US (few though they are) get very defensive about it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sometimes we are.  We can be a bit snobbish and insufferable at times too.  And some of the criticisms of the sport, like all the playacting, are valid.

But I cannot think of any other sport that gets slammed in America like soccer.  You mentioned golf.  How many times will you hear American commentators talk about how boring golf is?  I've never heard it.  Or baseball?  There aren't even 10 minutes of action in a typical 3 hour baseball game.  Yet God forbid if anyone criticizes America's National Pastime.  But soccer is foreign, so some Americans feel safe ridiculing it.  I'm not going to criticize people for liking baseball or golf (or sumo wrestling for that matter).  

If soccer is not your thing, fine.  But the "soccer is boring" brigade is old.


----------



## Unkotare

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't care if you like the sport or not, Unk.  Nor do I care that you like sumo wrestling.  That's your business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop right there and you're all set. You have to admit that soccer fans in the US (few though they are) get very defensive about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go into a NFL thread and slag it off. They'll get defensive too. Its not a soccer thing.
Click to expand...



Start such a thread and try it. Conduct the experiment.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't care if you like the sport or not, Unk.  Nor do I care that you like sumo wrestling.  That's your business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop right there and you're all set. You have to admit that soccer fans in the US (few though they are) get very defensive about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, sometimes we are.  We can be a bit snobbish and insufferable at times too.  And some of the criticisms of the sport, like all the playacting, are valid.
> 
> But I cannot think of any other sport that gets slammed in America like soccer.  You mentioned golf.  How many times will you hear American commentators talk about how boring golf is?  I've never heard it.  Or baseball?  There aren't even 10 minutes of action in a typical 3 hour baseball game.  Yet God forbid if anyone criticizes America's National Pastime.
Click to expand...



Commentators talk about the speed and length of game in baseball all the time. In particular, there is often a lot of debate over ways to make pitchers speed-up their time between pitches (which can really slow down a game). In recent years there have been much-discussed efforts at shortening catcher-pitcher mound conferences, and how much time a reliever can take getting from the pen to the mound. So, God does not forbid such discussion, and baseball fans don't feel personally challenged by it. 

Soccer gets "slammed" a lot in America mostly - I believe - due to the conspicuous efforts at 'forcing' Americans to looooooove it because "the rest of the world does!" That approach doesn't go over well with Americans, as you know. Nobody angrily demands that Americans loooooooove football (you know what I mean). The sport is very popular on its own merits. If most people in Tbilisi don't go nuts over the NFL I don't take it personally.


----------



## Zander

The Tico's were simply outclassed and their "milagro" run is over.  It was great fun while it lasted!!

PURA VIDA!!!!


----------



## Toro

I was rooting for Costa Rica, but Holland deserved to go through.  I thought the Ticos would win on penalties since the Dutch squandered chance after chance, and I began to think, "It's going to be one of those days."  And as much as I would have liked to have seen Costa Rica go to the semis, Argentina v the Netherlands will be a better match.

I picked Brazil v Argentina in the final, and I'll stick to that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Nah. The Dutch penalty shooters are assassins.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

It will be a Germany Argentina Final.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Gotta say...CONCACAF represented so well in this tournament. Best I've seen ever. Only Honduras blew it for the region by being scrubs.

All 4 Semi-finalists are deserved and not at all surprising. I personally now have to root for the Dutch as they are the only one of the 4 not to win a World Cup (Brazil have 5, Germany have 3, Argentina have 2). Would be amazing for them to do it here.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I don't think CONCACAF was any better than I've seen in the past tbh. I think the field just doesn't have that many dominant teams. The favorites made the semis, but they weren't dominant. Germany and Netherlands have shown flashes of dominance though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## CrusaderFrank

The biggest hurdle for soccer to overcome in order to gain acceptance in the USA is that players need to stop acting like, well, fucking faggots who collapse at the slightest touch.

We like our athletes to act like they're at the peak of their game even when injured: Wills Reed, Kirk Gibson and the iconic one for me is hockey player Ron Flockhart who caught a stick to the face behind the goal and suffered a gash that needed many stitches to close, yet still came out to start the next period, after the ground crew cleaned all the blood off the ice.

Talented as he is Neymar loves to fall and writhe on the pitch at any contact and he's like the Boy Who Cried Foul. This time he really got hurt and instead of getting red carded, Zuniga got off scott free.

You want Americans to take your sport seriously take Vito Corleone's advice: Act like a Man!!


----------



## Zander

CrusaderFrank said:


> The biggest hurdle for soccer to overcome in order to gain acceptance in the USA is that players need to stop acting like, well, fucking faggots who collapse at the slightest touch.
> 
> We like our athletes to act like they're at the peak of their game even when injured: Wills Reed, Kirk Gibson and the iconic one for me is hockey player Ron Flockhart who caught a stick to the face behind the goal and suffered a gash that needed many stitches to close, yet still came out to start the next period, after the ground crew cleaned all the blood off the ice.
> 
> Talented as he is Neymar loves to fall and writhe on the pitch at any contact and he's like the Boy Who Cried Foul. This time he really got hurt and instead of getting red carded, Zuniga got off scott free.
> 
> You want Americans to take your sport seriously take Vito Corleone's advice: Act like a Man!!



Yep, and the crying has to go too. Whimpering like a little bitch everytime you lose is not gonna fly....


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Germany have utterly destroyed Brazil so far. Not just talking about the team either. The whole country as well.

Ultinately, I think is more down to Brazil's inept defending than Germany's incisive finishing. They've been their typical ruthless selves. They just found an extremely vulnerable victim and have shown no mercy, as expected.


----------



## TheOldSchool

The streets will be in flames in Brazil tonight


----------



## Unkotare

Not a good night for German tourists to be wandering the favelas.


----------



## Nutz

The Nazi flags will be waving in Germany tonight.


----------



## Toro

That was one of the most amazing results I have ever seen in any sport.


----------



## Zander

The Germans kicked the life out of the entire nation of Brazil. 

It was a mugging. Destroyed. Crushed. Aniihillated.  Stock Markets will crash. Cities will burn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

Somebody put a suicide watch on Frank.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Germans have been the superior team of my lifetime. It's hard to believe they haven't won a WC since 90. Brazil just looked way pathetic. But they were pathetic looking when they lost to Netherlands in 2010 too.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> Somebody put a suicide watch on Frank.


Watched the first 25 minutes. Brazil had one corner and no defense.

Not a good balance at all.


----------



## L.K.Eder

hi guys, what's happening?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Nutz said:


> The Nazi flags will be waving in Germany tonight.



hahaha, i did nutz ee that coming.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> hi guys, what's happening?



What will Germany do when Holland beats them in the final?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys, what's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will Germany do when Holland beats them in the final?
Click to expand...



no idea, mourn about another missed opportunity, i guess. but trashing brazil in their home will stay forever, hahahaha


----------



## Toro

It may cost the President of Brazil the election.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> It may cost the President of Brazil the election.



if true, it shows how unstable that "BRIC" state is, actually.

b stands for banana. or blow out.


----------



## Toro

It's almost sad, really.

All that money spent on stadiums and no World Cup.

Germany is the best team.  Argentina has the best players.  And Brazil had a defense that wouldn't stand up in England's Division One.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> It's almost sad, really.
> 
> All that money spent on stadiums and no World Cup.
> 
> Germany is the best team.  Argentina has the best players.  And Brazil had a defense that wouldn't stand up in England's Division One.




david luiz, cl winner with chel-fucking-sea to PSG for  50 million pounds.


----------



## Papageorgio

Sorry, I missed the game, I was watching paint dry. It was really exciting.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Papageorgio said:


> Sorry, I missed the game, I was watching paint dry. It was really exciting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.



^funny guy. no, really.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Papageorgio said:


> Sorry, I missed the game, I was watching paint dry. It was really exciting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.



You know American "Football" is exciting, because for your professional championship, people view commercials as a highlight, lol. 

Between the timeouts and cheap low brow commercials, I can't get through more than five minutes of any American sport.


----------



## skye

It was a sad  and  undignified end for Brazil   7-1   ...a country who loves soccer so much, I do feel sorry for them.

on the other hand 


Germany was the better and stronger team, they deserve their victory.


Now on to the finals!!!!!!


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Brazil beat themselves with the awful selections, tactics and mentality.  Too much fawning over Neymar and not enough attention paid to Germany. 

Germany were nothing special and that makes this result both a little scary, but equally a bit of relief for whoever they face next. Argentina and the Netherlands both have much stronger defenses as well as better attacking players and much more solid gameplans. Germany will not have it easy against either of them like they did today. They did not have to work for a single one of these 7 goals. Brazil literally gave them away with the shitty defending. 

Brazil needed a loss like this though. They haven't been an elite team for sometime now and this puts them back in their place. Now they need to assess, rebuild and make sure something like this never happens again.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys, what's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will Germany do when Holland beats them in the final?
Click to expand...


Invade Belgium?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys, what's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will Germany do when Holland beats them in the final?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Invade Belgium?
Click to expand...



naw, as usual, we germans will kill us some jews. i read it here on the internet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> Brazil beat themselves with the awful selections, tactics and mentality.  Too much fawning over Neymar and not enough attention paid to Germany.
> 
> Germany were nothing special and that makes this result both a little scary, but equally a bit of relief for whoever they face next. Argentina and the Netherlands both have much stronger defenses as well as better attacking players and much more solid gameplans. Germany will not have it easy against either of them like they did today. They did not have to work for a single one of these 7 goals. Brazil literally gave them away with the shitty defending.
> 
> Brazil needed a loss like this though. They haven't been an elite team for sometime now and this puts them back in their place. Now they need to assess, rebuild and make sure something like this never happens again.



Germany were nothing special? That was a clinical performance.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

The brazilians were golocausted am i right?


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Can't wait for a Slate or Buzzfeed article written by some swpl complaining how dreadfully white the world cup final is. 

Our precious brown brazilians lost!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Klose broke the Brazilian's WC goals record in Brazil against Brazil. That's cool. But it's even better because Ronaldino is a tool, and Klose is classy.


----------



## I.P.Freely

I wonder when the rioting will begin, all that money for 1:7

Ps if Argentina lose tonight they will play Brazil for third place


----------



## Unkotare

RWHeathenGamer said:


> Can't wait for a Slate or Buzzfeed article written by some swpl complaining how dreadfully white the world cup final is.
> 
> Our precious brown brazilians lost!






????????????????


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Merchant_of_Meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil beat themselves with the awful selections, tactics and mentality.  Too much fawning over Neymar and not enough attention paid to Germany.
> 
> Germany were nothing special and that makes this result both a little scary, but equally a bit of relief for whoever they face next. Argentina and the Netherlands both have much stronger defenses as well as better attacking players and much more solid gameplans. Germany will not have it easy against either of them like they did today. They did not have to work for a single one of these 7 goals. Brazil literally gave them away with the shitty defending.
> 
> Brazil needed a loss like this though. They haven't been an elite team for sometime now and this puts them back in their place. Now they need to assess, rebuild and make sure something like this never happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany were nothing special? That was a clinical performance.
Click to expand...

Germany were not spectacular in the least bit. They never got out of 1st gear because Brazil never forced them to. This what they'll do to any team, big or small, that defends like Brazil did yesterday. It was a glorified training match.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Klose broke the Brazilian's WC goals record in Brazil against Brazil. That's cool. But it's even better because Ronaldino is a tool, and Klose is classy.



Say what you will about Ronaldo, he always found the net when it counted. The other Ronaldo, Messi and Rooney, not so much.

Klose deserve the record, he's a genuine talent and sniper.

Brazil was awful and had no depth at all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merchant_of_Meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil beat themselves with the awful selections, tactics and mentality.  Too much fawning over Neymar and not enough attention paid to Germany.
> 
> Germany were nothing special and that makes this result both a little scary, but equally a bit of relief for whoever they face next. Argentina and the Netherlands both have much stronger defenses as well as better attacking players and much more solid gameplans. Germany will not have it easy against either of them like they did today. They did not have to work for a single one of these 7 goals. Brazil literally gave them away with the shitty defending.
> 
> Brazil needed a loss like this though. They haven't been an elite team for sometime now and this puts them back in their place. Now they need to assess, rebuild and make sure something like this never happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany were nothing special? That was a clinical performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Germany were not spectacular in the least bit. They never got out of 1st gear because Brazil never forced them to. This what they'll do to any team, big or small, that defends like Brazil did yesterday. It was a glorified training match.
Click to expand...


That's nonsense. Nobody else was gonna carve up Brazil like that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Klose broke the Brazilian's WC goals record in Brazil against Brazil. That's cool. But it's even better because Ronaldino is a tool, and Klose is classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about Ronaldo, he always found the net when it counted. The other Ronaldo, Messi and Rooney, not so much.
> 
> Klose deserve the record, he's a genuine talent and sniper.
> 
> Brazil was awful and had no depth at all.
Click to expand...


Ronaldo played with great midfielders who put the ball on a plate for him. He's over-rated.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheGreatGatsby said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Klose broke the Brazilian's WC goals record in Brazil against Brazil. That's cool. But it's even better because Ronaldino is a tool, and Klose is classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about Ronaldo, he always found the net when it counted. The other Ronaldo, Messi and Rooney, not so much.
> 
> Klose deserve the record, he's a genuine talent and sniper.
> 
> Brazil was awful and had no depth at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ronaldo played with great midfielders who put the ball on a plate for him. He's over-rated.
Click to expand...


Don't know about overrated. If you play 3 World Cups that a maximum of 21 games. Getting 15 in the net...that's something

Watching some of the shellacking again...Brazil was so bad on defense, they stopped playing defense. There's Pee Wee players with better ball sense.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Is Lio Messi in the game right now?  Did he get subbed out 10 minutes in and the announcers forgot to mention it?

Either that or he's doing a fantastic Houdini impression right now.


----------



## Toro

This Holland-Argentina match has been the worst of the tournament thus far.

Both teams have little interest in scoring.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> This Holland-Argentina match has been the worst of the tournament thus far.
> 
> Both teams have little interest in scoring.



Amazingly, as boring as this game is, it's still more exciting than watching Brazil get destroyed by Germany.....


----------



## TheOldSchool

I was just debating with my friends the replays of the last 2 chances Argentina had, and it was getting pretty heated, when I had this thought that completely put it all into perspective...

...how much better would this be if it was even just a regular season NFL game?  Lol.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Penalties.  It's anybody's game now.


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Holland-Argentina match has been the worst of the tournament thus far.
> 
> Both teams have little interest in scoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly, as boring as this game is, it's still more exciting than watching Brazil get destroyed by Germany.....
Click to expand...


No way.  I enjoyed that.  It was historic and simply unbelievable.  We may never see anything like it again.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Merchant_of_Meh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany were nothing special? That was a clinical performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany were not spectacular in the least bit. They never got out of 1st gear because Brazil never forced them to. This what they'll do to any team, big or small, that defends like Brazil did yesterday. It was a glorified training match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nonsense. Nobody else was gonna carve up Brazil like that.
Click to expand...

Nope, disagree.

Both Argentina and the Dutch would've opened them up just as easily because both of those sides have attackers just as dangerous as Germany's. Brazil just weren't good enough defenisvely. Not one of those goals were remarkable (maybe Schuerrle's 2nd as the exception) because they were put on a platter by Brazil's awful tactics. Germany literally scored 6 tap ins. It was a shooting gallery.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

In honor of Germany's upcoming WC Title over Messi.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Holland-Argentina match has been the worst of the tournament thus far.
> 
> Both teams have little interest in scoring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazingly, as boring as this game is, it's still more exciting than watching Brazil get destroyed by Germany.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way.  I enjoyed that.  It was historic and simply unbelievable.  We may never see anything like it again.
Click to expand...


I hope not. It was horrid. and all the crying......no thanks!


----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> In honor of Germany's upcoming WC Title over Messi.



My God! that toddler  is a dwarf, right? he has to be ...babies don't act like that!


----------



## Toro

I'm hoping Germany wins simply because Argentina have been so dour and boring, which is a crime given that they've got more attacking talent than any team in Brazil.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Fuckin thunderstorm knocked out my power LITERALLY as Messi was running up to the ball for his PK.  Just got power back now.  Aaaaarrrrggghhh


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

I'll say this ahead of time.

This final is not going to be particularly entertaining. The 1990 final that these 2 played in was considered one of the worst of all time so that doesn't bode well. This edition is going to be a tactical slugfest. Argentina are not afraid to use the dark arts of the sport to make sure the Germans don't have the freedom to cut through them like they did Brazil. 

As for Germany, they have yet to meet a team who will willingly rough them up and play dirty in order to win. If they can withstand the physicality of Argentina's midfield, they will find ways past the defense, which is good, but not great. There's also the not-so-small threat of Messi they need to be wary of. I don't think Jogi Loew has the balls to put someone on Messi to make sure he stays out of the game like van Gaal did. If Germany lose this one, it'll be for that reason imo.


----------



## Toro

Germany will win 3-0


----------



## Swagger




----------



## Zander

Argentina will score early and win.  Germany will shit the bed and lose 1-0.  The Krauts will blame the officials and whine for the next 4 years that .....das ist unfair. Jetzt weinen wir...boohoo....


----------



## Unkotare

Swagger said:


>



If the game of soccer were anything like that animated gif, it might be worth watching.


----------



## Nutz

I am convinced the Germans have been cheating (to win an incredibly stupid..3rd world sport)


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

Nutz said:


> I am convinced the Germans have been cheating (to win an incredibly stupid..3rd world sport)



LOL you mad Nutz?

How you feel that no matter what evil whitey wins the World Cup sunday?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the game of soccer were anything like that animated gif, it might be worth watching.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should tell that joke to Jim Rome while you're sucking his dick.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the game of soccer were anything like that animated gif, it might be worth watching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should tell that joke to Jim Rome...
Click to expand...




???????????????

Who?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Ice cold, he is. 

One of my favorite strikers around when he was at Werder Bremen.  I follow Roma in Serie A so I don't like him at Lazio, but I respect him as one of the best strikers of his generation.


----------



## Toro

Holland destroys Brazil in the meaningless third place match.

Brazil have now been outscored 10-1 in two World Cup games on home soil.

I would never, ever have thought I'd see this in my lifetime.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> Holland destroys Brazil in the meaningless third place match.
> 
> Brazil have now been outscored 10-1 in two World Cup games on home soil.
> 
> I would never, ever have thought I'd see this in my lifetime.



I would have. Brazil has been over-rated and over-achieved for years upon years. Croatia and Chile had already outplayed them as well. The only thing I wouldn't have ever thought was that something like this would have happened in Brazil; especially since this squad had dominated at home in the confed cup last year.


----------



## Zander

Brazil was SPANKED these last 2 games...brutal!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Confirms what I suspected about the Germany game. Brazil are just THAT bad. Just like Germany, the Dutch were rarely tested and played the game at the pace of a training match yet still managed to smash Brazil to oblivion. Because Brazil never posed a credible threat big enough for them to kick the game up a gear,  the Dutch performance can only really be described as simply ordinary and expected. Just like ze Germans.

Brazil will do some soul searching though and they will rebound. Just a matter of time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Unkotare

Maybe this will be the opportunity Brazil needs to find something more productive to obsess over. If that nation turned 1/8th of its national energy and attention to space exploration that it does soccer, they'd be serving feijoada and calpirina on the moons of Saturn by now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> Maybe this will be the opportunity Brazil needs to find something more productive to obsess over. If that nation turned 1/8th of its national energy and attention to space exploration that it does soccer, they'd be serving feijoada and calpirina on the moons of Saturn by now.



Hey, look. It's *that guy!*


----------



## Unkotare

Dry your tears, little one.


----------



## Toro

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> Confirms what I suspected about the Germany game. Brazil are just THAT bad. Just like Germany, the Dutch were rarely tested and played the game at the pace of a training match yet still managed to smash Brazil to oblivion. Because Brazil never posed a credible threat big enough for them to kick the game up a gear,  the Dutch performance can only really be described as simply ordinary and expected. Just like ze Germans.
> 
> Brazil will do some soul searching though and they will rebound. Just a matter of time.



The defending was shocking.  You wouldn't expect that from a minnow let alone Brazil, particularly a side managed by Scolari.  Scolari was criticized when he was first appointed manager before the 2002 World Cup for his "non-Brazilian" defensive tactics managing Gremio.  So to see Brazil so amateurish at the back is stunning.


----------



## Toro

Congratulations to Germany.  They were the best side in the tournament.  They deserved to win.

Argentina didn't score in the last 322 minutes that they played.  That's over 3.5 matches.  The World Cup winner should at least score once in 3.5 games.


----------



## Unkotare

So, how does this work? Do they have to burn Berlin to the ground tonight? What's the protocol?


----------



## Zander

Germany wins 1-0 after 120 minutes of ......................


----------



## Papageorgio

Good, we get real sports back for another four years.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Bleipriester

Papageorgio said:


> Good, we get real sports back for another four years.


No, it was just the least weak team that won this time.




Papageorgio said:


> Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Toro

The final game was good for the first 60-70 minutes as the two teams went at each other though they couldn't finish.  Predictably, they both began to tighten up as players began to worry about making a critical mistake that might cost them the World Cup.  But in the end, the right team won.

It was an excellent tournament.  The soccer was free-flowing, and there were several surprises, not least the collapse of Brazil.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> The soccer was free-flowing, and there were several surprises, ....





 Whoa. Wouldn't want to be the guy that had to clean up the field later...


----------



## AquaAthena

Toro said:


> Congratulations to Germany.  They were the best side in the tournament.  They deserved to win.
> 
> Argentina didn't score in the last 322 minutes that they played.  That's over 3.5 matches.  The World Cup winner should at least score once in 3.5 games.


----------



## AquaAthena

Toro said:


> The final game was good for the first 60-70 minutes as the two teams went at each other though they couldn't finish.  Predictably, they both began to tighten up as players began to worry about making a critical mistake that might cost them the World Cup.  But in the end, the right team won.
> 
> It was an excellent tournament.  The soccer was free-flowing, and there were several surprises, not least the collapse of Brazil.



 Only able to catch the last hour, I can say _HOW THRILLING_ and Good on Germany....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bleipriester said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, we get real sports back for another four years.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just the least weak team that won this time.
Click to expand...


Germany was far from a weak team. They would've given any previous champion a run for their money.


----------



## Bleipriester

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, we get real sports back for another four years.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just the least weak team that won this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany was far from a weak team. They would've given any previous champion a run for their money.
Click to expand...

The goal was good but that´s it.


----------



## Samson

AquaAthena said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The final game was good for the first 60-70 minutes as the two teams went at each other though they couldn't finish.  Predictably, they both began to tighten up as players began to worry about making a critical mistake that might cost them the World Cup.  But in the end, the right team won.
> 
> It was an excellent tournament.  The soccer was free-flowing, and there were several surprises, not least the collapse of Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only able to catch the last hour, I can say _HOW THRILLING_ and Good on Germany....
Click to expand...


In many ways, I envy anyone managing to catch just the last hour.

The first hour, however, while goaless, had many close calls, and either team could have won in real time. Very well matched. The World Cup should congratulate itself for placing the two most worthy contenders in the Finale.


----------



## Samson

Bleipriester said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, we get real sports back for another four years.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just the least weak team that won this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Tedium Ad Nausium.

Bravo.




I rarely see it illustrated so vividly.


----------



## Zander

I agree with Toro- it was an exciting World Cup. I will watch soccer again. In 4 years.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Bleipriester said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just the least weak team that won this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany was far from a weak team. They would've given any previous champion a run for their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The goal was good but that´s it.
Click to expand...



one goal is enough, if the other team has higuain and palacio being totally afraid of neuer.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Zander said:


> I agree with Toro- it was an exciting World Cup. I will watch soccer again. In 4 years.




and wouldn't it be hoot if the canucks qualified.


----------



## Unkotare

L.K.Eder said:


> one goal is enough, if the other team has higuain and palacio being totally afraid of neuer.




After reading that post I feel like I need some antibiotics.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Unkotare said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> one goal is enough, if the other team has higuain and palacio being totally afraid of neuer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading that post I feel like I need some antibiotics.
Click to expand...



that is very interesting.


----------



## Unkotare

L.K.Eder said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> one goal is enough, if the other team has higuain and palacio being totally afraid of neuer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading that post I feel like I need some antibiotics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is very interesting.
Click to expand...




Well, I can understand if a whole team has come down with hiquain and palacio (which sound highly virulent) then they wouldn't want to catch something like neuer, which is probably some variant strain of ebola.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Unkotare said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading that post I feel like I need some antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can understand if a whole team has come down with hiquain and palacio (which sound highly virulent) then they wouldn't want to catch something like neuer, which is probably some variant strain of ebola.
Click to expand...


we can all be happy that it did not get messi.


----------



## Toro

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, we get real sports back for another four years.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just the least weak team that won this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany was far from a weak team. They would've given any previous champion a run for their money.
Click to expand...


This wasn't the best team to win the World Cup, but it was the best team in this World Cup, and Germany deserved to win it.


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Toro- it was an exciting World Cup. I will watch soccer again. In 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wouldn't it be hoot if the canucks qualified.
Click to expand...


That will happen when 128 countries qualify for the World Cup.

And, if we know anything about Sepp Blatter, that's likely to happen by 2022.


----------



## Bleipriester

Samson said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, we get real sports back for another four years.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just the least weak team that won this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using an Android.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tedium Ad Nausium.
> 
> Bravo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely see it illustrated so vividly.
Click to expand...

Sent from your Android iPad?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Toro- it was an exciting World Cup. I will watch soccer again. In 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wouldn't it be hoot if the canucks qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That will happen when 128 countries qualify for the World Cup.
> 
> And, if we know anything about Sepp Blatter, that's likely to happen by 2022.
Click to expand...



i hope the 2022 song is not sung yet. it is a fucking farce.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh

Game was tight and there was a lot of nip and tuck, as expected. Argentina had only themselves to blame as the chances were clearly there. Messi just too much to do and it doesn't help when Higuain and Aguero are utter shit at this level. That cost Argentina their glory. They were excellent everywhere else. The quality was there in this game overall though, unlike the 1990 final so that was good to see. Goetze's goal was magnificent honestly. Deserved winner.

Germany worked very hard for this WC and that all started 12 years ago after their failure in the 2002 final. This current generation of players (Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Neuer, Klose etc) will be go down as legends now, if they haven't already. What's scary about Germany though is that they have at least 2 more generations coming that are just as good as this one. Keep doing what they're doing and we could looking at a good period of dominance from them.


----------



## Dr Grump

Toro said:


> Brazil beats Argentina in the final.
> 
> England and the US eliminated in the first round.
> 
> Also, I'm lousy at sports predictions.



The last part - yes, you are. At least you got the Argies in the final. Not many people did...

Best team in the tournament won...


----------



## L.K.Eder

first friendly after the world cup for germany is vs. argentina.


----------



## Toro

I was at the Argentina v Germany World Cup final in 1986.

I was drunk during the Argentina v Germany World Cup final in 1990.  I don't remember much of it.  We watched it at a bar in the Algarve with a bunch of Germans.  

I watched the Argentina v Germany World Cup final in 2014 in my comfy chair.


----------



## TheOldSchool

USA 2022 motherfuckers


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> Game was tight and there was a lot of nip and tuck, as expected. Argentina had only themselves to blame as the chances were clearly there. Messi just too much to do and it doesn't help when Higuain and Aguero are utter shit at this level. That cost Argentina their glory. They were excellent everywhere else. The quality was there in this game overall though, unlike the 1990 final so that was good to see. Goetze's goal was magnificent honestly. Deserved winner.
> 
> Germany worked very hard for this WC and that all started 12 years ago after their failure in the 2002 final. This current generation of players (Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Neuer, Klose etc) will be go down as legends now, if they haven't already. What's scary about Germany though is that they have at least 2 more generations coming that are just as good as this one. Keep doing what they're doing and we could looking at a good period of dominance from them.



^ This

I have nothing to add


----------



## Toro

TheOldSchool said:


> USA 2022 motherfuckers



Maybe.

FIFA, in all it's glorious corruptness, awarded the 2022 World Cup to a country the size of Connecticut, with the population of Columbus Ohio and 115F heat.

Try and imagine Columbus hosting the World Cup.  In 115F heat.

Won't that be fun?


----------



## Toro

I <3 soccer, and have been watching it for most of my life.  Even when I lived in the middle of nowhere, Canada.

One of the biggest changes has been that club football has passed the national teams in terms of quality.  Silvio Berlusconi, the underage prostitute-using former President of Italy and owner of AC Milan, predicted back in the early 90s that this would happen one day.  I thought he was nuts.  Of course, he is.  But he's right on that.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Toro said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA 2022 motherfuckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> FIFA, in all it's glorious corruptness, awarded the 2022 World Cup to a country the size of Connecticut, with the population of Columbus Ohio and 115F heat.
> 
> Try and imagine Columbus hosting the World Cup.  In 115F heat.
> 
> Won't that be fun?
Click to expand...


That sounds like the type of place where countries with teams full of pussies won't do very well.  

The U.S. may not be very good at soccer... but you sure as hell can't call us a bunch of pussies


----------



## Jughead

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> Game was tight and there was a lot of nip and tuck, as expected. Argentina had only themselves to blame as the chances were clearly there. Messi just too much to do and it doesn't help when Higuain and Aguero are utter shit at this level. That cost Argentina their glory. They were excellent everywhere else. The quality was there in this game overall though, unlike the 1990 final so that was good to see. Goetze's goal was magnificent honestly. Deserved winner.
> 
> Germany worked very hard for this WC and that all started 12 years ago after their failure in the 2002 final. This current generation of players (Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Neuer, Klose etc) will be go down as legends now, if they haven't already. What's scary about Germany though is that they have at least 2 more generations coming that are just as good as this one. Keep doing what they're doing and we could looking at a good period of dominance from them.



Great game! For sure the better team won. 

This game involved a Pope versus Pope rivalry. Pope Benedict hails from Germany, and Pope Francis from Argentina. Both live at the Vatican, so there's a good chance that they were watching the game side by side. Would have been nice to see Pope Francis's reaction when Germany scored the goal with just minutes left in the game...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Argentina was a mediocre team that had a great chance to win it all; but they flubbed their chances. Honestly, Costa Rica, Ghana, USA, Belgium, Netherlands, Mexico, Colombia, Chile, etc were all probably better teams than Argentina in this tourney. It's good that Germany won. They were the best team.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

thegreatgatsby said:


> argentina was a mediocre team that had a great chance to win it all; but they flubbed their chances. Honestly, *costa rica*, *ghana*, *usa*, *belgium*, netherlands, *mexico*, *colombia*, *chile*, etc were all probably better teams than argentina in this tourney.



lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RWHeathenGamer said:


> thegreatgatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> argentina was a mediocre team that had a great chance to win it all; but they flubbed their chances. Honestly, *costa rica*, *ghana*, *usa*, *belgium*, netherlands, *mexico*, *colombia*, *chile*, etc were all probably better teams than argentina in this tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


You must not've been watching. You're probably just a highlights guy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Statistikhengst

Toro said:


> The final game was good for the first 60-70 minutes as the two teams went at each other though they couldn't finish.  Predictably, they both began to tighten up as players began to worry about making a critical mistake that might cost them the World Cup.  But in the end, the right team won.
> 
> It was an excellent tournament.  The soccer was free-flowing, and there were several surprises, not least the collapse of Brazil.




 that   [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]

Non-soccerites don't understand how damned good a 0:0 game can be.

In the finals, the two last teams were equally yoked:  Deutschland and Argentinien.

Both are very, very good teams and played hard ball.

I counted 18 major storm attempts by the Germans and 18 major storm attempts by the Argentinians before Götze sealed the deal in the 113th minute with an amazing kick. Both goalies were absolutely outstanding, which is why the game stayed at 0:0 so long. Most think that Neuer is the best goalie in the world and the best in the WM since 1990. He is practically unbeatable. But Romero is also an amazingly adept goalie and has good, good eyes for everything that's going on on the field.

To be honest, the Argentinians were faster and have an incredible stormer, practically a one-man team, Messi, but the Germans were the better oiled-team. After 30 minutes, the Germans LET the Argentinians run like crazy, keeping the ball in middle-field for longer than necessary and moving less, to save energy for the second half.

The goal like Götze's goal was 1/2 technique, 1/2 luck, and he grabbed the opportunity.
And remember, Germany's main goal-scoring star is Klose, not Götze, and not Müller or Özil. But the team didn't care WHO got the goal in, they just cared THAT they got it in. Argentina, on the other hand, relied way too much on it's one man show.

Soccer and Basketball are the two most aerobic sports we know of.  I think that soccer is even more aerobic, alone for the fact that it is played outdoors and a runner has to contend with the elements as well, something a basketballer does not have to do.

And soccer is a sport where there are legal dirty tricks that can change an outcome, which is why all of a sudden Schweinsteiger was getting injured by players from Argentina all over the place. But damn, with blood on his face, that dude did not give up.

And for you armchair goalies who think they know everything: when Neymar (Brasil) was injured, prayer-chains and websites wishing him a really speeding recovery sprung up _all over Germany_. The German 11 also sent him their best wishes. The Germans play hard, but they are also good, decent sportsmen. As are many other teams.


Now, onward to 2020!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Toro said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> USA 2022 motherfuckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> FIFA, in all it's glorious corruptness, awarded the 2022 World Cup to a country the size of Connecticut, with the population of Columbus Ohio and 115F heat.
> 
> Try and imagine Columbus hosting the World Cup.  In 115F heat.
> 
> Won't that be fun?
Click to expand...


Lol...... allow him his fantasy....


----------



## Statistikhengst

L.K.Eder said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany was far from a weak team. They would've given any previous champion a run for their money.
> 
> 
> 
> The goal was good but that´s it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> one goal is enough, if the other team has higuain and palacio being totally afraid of neuer.
Click to expand...



All you need is one more goal than the other team...


----------



## Toro

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegreatgatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> argentina was a mediocre team that had a great chance to win it all; but they flubbed their chances. Honestly, *costa rica*, *ghana*, *usa*, *belgium*, netherlands, *mexico*, *colombia*, *chile*, etc were all probably better teams than argentina in this tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not've been watching. You're probably just a highlights guy.
Click to expand...


I disagree.

I picked Argentina to go to the finals from the beginning because they had the most talent, more than Germany.  But they chose to play defensively, and they played defensively very well.  Argentina had their chances to win but couldn't take them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not've been watching. You're probably just a highlights guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> I picked Argentina to go to the finals from the beginning because they had the most talent, more than Germany.  But they chose to play defensively, and they played defensively very well.  Argentina had their chances to win but couldn't take them.
Click to expand...


Well, you don't necessarily disagree. I by no means was shocked to see Argentina make it to the final. But they were not especially impressive, and there is a case that many teams were simply better.

In maybe the weakest group of all, Argentina won all of their games by only a goal. Against Switzerland, the game didn't go to shootouts because the guy hit the post from point blank instead of burying it in the back of the net. I'd say they played their best game against Belgium, but in the end the offense was anemic in a 1-0 win. They beat Netherlands in shootouts after going 0-0. More often than not, Netherlands finds a way to get goals. Were they lucky that Sneider had to sit out? Then, against Germany, they did what they had to do to have a chance of winning (like they always do), but they came up short. But they did not otherwise look like the same class of teams as Germany throughout this tournament.

Before the tourney started, I would have called Argentina a top 5-10 team that is very beatable. I'd still say that. I don't think that at all about Germany. And as far as the tourney goes, I don't think Argentina played like the second best team. You could make a case for it, I guess. Their offense was whatever Messi was going to give them on any given day. That's enough to beat anyone on any given day for what it's worth.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Schweinsteiger laying on the pitch before Messi's free Kick was ridiculous, it was obvious he was just wasting added time. The Ref should have ordered him off the field with a red card and a spatula


----------



## Statistikhengst

CrusaderFrank said:


> Schweinsteiger laying on the pitch before Messi's free Kick was ridiculous, it was obvious he was just wasting added time. The Ref should have ordered him off the field with a red card and a spatula




The move is legal.


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> Schweinsteiger laying on the pitch before Messi's free Kick was ridiculous, it was obvious he was just wasting added time. The Ref should have ordered him off the field with a red card and a spatula




hahaha, that time was added later. icing the messi is totally legal. at least as legal as blooding the schweini.


----------



## Statistikhengst

"blooding the schweini"


LOL.....


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegreatgatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> argentina was a mediocre team that had a great chance to win it all; but they flubbed their chances. Honestly, *costa rica*, *ghana*, *usa*, *belgium*, netherlands, *mexico*, *colombia*, *chile*, etc were all probably better teams than argentina in this tourney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must not've been watching. You're probably just a highlights guy.
Click to expand...


I watched every game. I guarantee I follow football more closely than you, you simply don't understand what you are talking about if you think Costa Rica, Ghana, USA or Mexico for example were better than Argentina.

And the South American teams you listed, Argentina beat them all in World Cup qualifying, and beat Belgium in the World Cup itself. 

Of the group you mentioned, the Netherlands and perhaps Belgium had a shot to beat Argentina realistically, but they certainly didnt have a better tournament, and when they came up against them, they couldn't break Argentine defense and lost.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

L.K.Eder said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schweinsteiger laying on the pitch before Messi's free Kick was ridiculous, it was obvious he was just wasting added time. The Ref should have ordered him off the field with a red card and a spatula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, that time was added later. icing the messi is totally legal. at least as legal as blooding the schweini.
Click to expand...


Schweinsteiger is an embarrassment and a total flop. The story of him getting bloodied, talk about a story of a boy who cried foul. No one could have deserved it more than him .


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not've been watching. You're probably just a highlights guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> I picked Argentina to go to the finals from the beginning because they had the most talent, more than Germany.  But they chose to play defensively, and they played defensively very well.  Argentina had their chances to win but couldn't take them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More often than not, Netherlands finds a way to get goals.
> .
Click to expand...


Except when it mattered in the knockout rounds, they didn't against Argentina, won in penalties against COSTA RICA, scoring no goals, and had to pull it out of their ass against Mexico in the final minutes. 

They played well in group but lacked any consistency going into the knockout rounds and paid the price for it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RWHeathenGamer said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not've been watching. You're probably just a highlights guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched every game. I guarantee I follow football more closely than you, you simply don't understand what you are talking about if you think Costa Rica, Ghana, USA or Mexico for example were better than Argentina.
> 
> And the South American teams you listed, Argentina beat them all in World Cup qualifying, and beat Belgium in the World Cup itself.
> 
> Of the group you mentioned, the Netherlands and perhaps Belgium had a shot to beat Argentina realistically, but they certainly didnt have a better tournament, and when they came up against them, they couldn't break Argentine defense and lost.
Click to expand...


If you know soccer, then you wouldn't be bringing up qualifying. There is example after example of teams who performed great in qualifying and sucked at the WC and teams that sucked in qualifying and were great at the WC (like Mexico).

Argentina did not have one wow game. They were a team that played tight, and they were relatively lucky to make it to the final. Ghana played Germany much better. And they played well in all three group games in a tough group. Argentina needed a last minute shot to beat the likes of Iran and were mediocre in all three group games. Costa Rica and Mexico wowed at this WC; something Argentina frankly never did. Perhaps, experience and talent got them to the final; but they were not in sync as a team at all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RWHeathenGamer said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> I picked Argentina to go to the finals from the beginning because they had the most talent, more than Germany.  But they chose to play defensively, and they played defensively very well.  Argentina had their chances to win but couldn't take them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More often than not, Netherlands finds a way to get goals.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it mattered in the knockout rounds, they didn't against Argentina, won in penalties against COSTA RICA, scoring no goals, and had to pull it out of their ass against Mexico in the final minutes.
> 
> They played well in group but lacked any consistency going into the knockout rounds and paid the price for it.
Click to expand...


They were too conservative in the knockout phase, and the coach made some bad decisions imo. They did outplay all three teams though imo. It's no fluke that they tore apart the defending champs, Spain.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not've been watching. You're probably just a highlights guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched every game. I guarantee I follow football more closely than you, you simply don't understand what you are talking about if you think Costa Rica, Ghana, USA or Mexico for example were better than Argentina.
> 
> And the South American teams you listed, Argentina beat them all in World Cup qualifying, and beat Belgium in the World Cup itself.
> 
> Of the group you mentioned, the Netherlands and perhaps Belgium had a shot to beat Argentina realistically, but they certainly didnt have a better tournament, and when they came up against them, they couldn't break Argentine defense and lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you know soccer, then you wouldn't be bringing up qualifying. There is example after example of teams who performed great in qualifying and sucked at the WC and teams that sucked in qualifying and were great at the WC (like Mexico).
> 
> Argentina did not have one wow game. They were a team that played tight, and they were relatively lucky to make it to the final. Ghana played Germany much better. And they played well in all three group games in a tough group. Argentina needed a last minute shot to beat the likes of Iran and were mediocre in all three group games. Costa Rica and Mexico wowed at this WC; something Argentina frankly never did. Perhaps, experience and talent got them to the final; but they were not in sync as a team at all.
Click to expand...

Qualifying certainly matters. Argentina beat Colombia and Chile in qualifying and Chile and Colombia couldn't even beat Brazil in group(Brazil gave up 7 goals to Germany in regulation, Argentina gave up zero goals to germany in regulation and should have scored two of their own). Don't get me wrong Chile and Colombia have great individual talent, but as a team neither has the same quality of Argentina by a long shot.

Mexico played in a sub par group and their best performance was a draw against a drastically overrated Brazil side and a defeat of a mediocre Croatia side. They beat Cameroon by a goal(skated by) and gave up two goals in two minutes to Holland. Not such a great performance at all. They had more hype than previous years but performed no better. 

You are just focusing on flash no substance. You claim I "just watch highlights", but it is very typically American to suggest they didn't have a "wow" game. They didn't need to have a "wow" game, they shut down all their opponents on the attack and scored when necessary. They just didn't score when necessary against Germany and shut down the most dangerous attacking side of the tournament for 115 minutes. Germany was the better team for sure because they took advantage of their chances. But Argentina had some sitters and could have very easily won the match by a goal or two. 

Costa Rica had only one impressive match, against Uruguay, who wasn't nearly what they were four years ago. That is what we call an upset, not a reflection of reality.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> More often than not, Netherlands finds a way to get goals.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it mattered in the knockout rounds, they didn't against Argentina, won in penalties against COSTA RICA, scoring no goals, and had to pull it out of their ass against Mexico in the final minutes.
> 
> They played well in group but lacked any consistency going into the knockout rounds and paid the price for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were too conservative in the knockout phase, and the coach made some bad decisions imo. They did outplay all three teams though imo. It's no fluke that they tore apart the defending champs, Spain.
Click to expand...

They were a good side, I think this was there last chance to win. Van Persie and Robben will be over the hill and not near their prime so I dojn't expect a semifinal run next World Cup. Though they have some great young defenders. Janmaat got picked up by Newcastle, Indi by Porto, and De Vriij by Man U or Lazio. I also think Vlaar had one cup left in him(he wil be 32, 33 I believe so he can anchor the back line). But they have attacking issues to resolve. Without these world class attackers like Snedjer, Van Persie and Robben in their prime, who will get those last minute goals for them?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RWHeathenGamer said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched every game. I guarantee I follow football more closely than you, you simply don't understand what you are talking about if you think Costa Rica, Ghana, USA or Mexico for example were better than Argentina.
> 
> And the South American teams you listed, Argentina beat them all in World Cup qualifying, and beat Belgium in the World Cup itself.
> 
> Of the group you mentioned, the Netherlands and perhaps Belgium had a shot to beat Argentina realistically, but they certainly didnt have a better tournament, and when they came up against them, they couldn't break Argentine defense and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know soccer, then you wouldn't be bringing up qualifying. There is example after example of teams who performed great in qualifying and sucked at the WC and teams that sucked in qualifying and were great at the WC (like Mexico).
> 
> Argentina did not have one wow game. They were a team that played tight, and they were relatively lucky to make it to the final. Ghana played Germany much better. And they played well in all three group games in a tough group. Argentina needed a last minute shot to beat the likes of Iran and were mediocre in all three group games. Costa Rica and Mexico wowed at this WC; something Argentina frankly never did. Perhaps, experience and talent got them to the final; but they were not in sync as a team at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Qualifying certainly matters. Argentina beat Colombia and Chile in qualifying and Chile and Colombia couldn't even beat Brazil in group(Brazil gave up 7 goals to Germany in regulation, Argentina gave up zero goals to germany in regulation and should have scored two of their own). Don't get me wrong Chile and Colombia have great individual talent, but as a team neither has the same quality of Argentina by a long shot.
> 
> Mexico played in a sub par group and their best performance was a draw against a drastically overrated Brazil side and a defeat of a mediocre Croatia side. They beat Cameroon by a goal(skated by) and gave up two goals in two minutes to Holland. Not such a great performance at all. They had more hype than previous years but performed no better.
> 
> You are just focusing on flash no substance. You claim I "just watch highlights", but it is very typically American to suggest they didn't have a "wow" game. They didn't need to have a "wow" game, they shut down all their opponents on the attack and scored when necessary. They just didn't score when necessary against Germany and shut down the most dangerous attacking side of the tournament for 115 minutes. Germany was the better team for sure because they took advantage of their chances. But Argentina had some sitters and could have very easily won the match by a goal or two.
> 
> Costa Rica had only one impressive match, against Uruguay, who wasn't nearly what they were four years ago. That is what we call an upset, not a reflection of reality.
Click to expand...


No. Mexico was on their heels in the Brazil game and were bailed out by their goalie. It'd be like saying that the US played their best game against Belgium. Mexico played their best games against Croatia and Netherlands.

Argentina packed it in against Germany. They were just hoping to get a quick counter strike. You can't give them too much credit just because Germany didn't play up to their clinical greatness. And two of the three good Argentina chances were because of German mistakes, not because of any great execution by Argentina.

If Costa Rica had 'one impressive match' than it was just as many as Argentina, who had one impressive match if you wanted to give them that. Statistically there's a case. But Switzerland were playing a countering attack and weren't under too much duress.

If Germany-Argentina play that final five times, Germany wins four of the five and possibly five of the five. If you want to claim that Argentina was the second best team, I won't say you don't have a case. But the reality is that the rest the field was just not that great, Argentina included.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

RWHeathenGamer said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it mattered in the knockout rounds, they didn't against Argentina, won in penalties against COSTA RICA, scoring no goals, and had to pull it out of their ass against Mexico in the final minutes.
> 
> They played well in group but lacked any consistency going into the knockout rounds and paid the price for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were too conservative in the knockout phase, and the coach made some bad decisions imo. They did outplay all three teams though imo. It's no fluke that they tore apart the defending champs, Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were a good side, I think this was there last chance to win. Van Persie and Robben will be over the hill and not near their prime so I dojn't expect a semifinal run next World Cup. Though they have some great young defenders. Janmaat got picked up by Newcastle, Indi by Porto, and De Vriij by Man U or Lazio. I also think Vlaar had one cup left in him(he wil be 32, 33 I believe so he can anchor the back line). But they have attacking issues to resolve. Without these world class attackers like Snedjer, Van Persie and Robben in their prime, who will get those last minute goals for them?
Click to expand...


Roben was the best player in the tourney at the age of 30. He's a beast who allegedly has impeccable fitness standards. My guess is you'll see him at the next WC. How much he will have lost, we shall see. He'll likely still be fairly flighty and still have good ball control and a rocket kick. Netherlands won't be passing on that imo. 

RvP will likely be gone. But its not within the realm of possibility he'll not be back. I could see him being a part of the qualifying process if not making the squad. 

Netherlands will likely want to go with a youth movement all the same. They need to reload in many ways.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheGreatGatsby said:


> RWHeathenGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were too conservative in the knockout phase, and the coach made some bad decisions imo. They did outplay all three teams though imo. It's no fluke that they tore apart the defending champs, Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> They were a good side, I think this was there last chance to win. Van Persie and Robben will be over the hill and not near their prime so I dojn't expect a semifinal run next World Cup. Though they have some great young defenders. Janmaat got picked up by Newcastle, Indi by Porto, and De Vriij by Man U or Lazio. I also think Vlaar had one cup left in him(he wil be 32, 33 I believe so he can anchor the back line). But they have attacking issues to resolve. Without these world class attackers like Snedjer, Van Persie and Robben in their prime, who will get those last minute goals for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roben was the best player in the tourney at the age of 30. He's a beast who allegedly has impeccable fitness standards. My guess is you'll see him at the next WC. How much he will have lost, we shall see. He'll likely still be fairly flighty and still have good ball control and a rocket kick. Netherlands won't be passing on that imo.
> 
> RvP will likely be gone. But its not within the realm of possibility he'll not be back. I could see him being a part of the qualifying process if not making the squad.
> 
> Netherlands will likely want to go with a youth movement all the same. They need to reload in many ways.
Click to expand...

Robben was still moving full speed at the 120th minute


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

See USMB Sports Bar for post on Miroslave Klose and continued international soccer talk.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## LoneLaugher

TheGreatGatsby said:


> See USMB Sports Bar for post on Miroslave Klose and continued international soccer talk.



Cool! An advertisement! Good timing, too. The World Cup is hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Unkotare

Nobody's gonna even pretend to give a shit about that 'sport' for the next four years. As it should be.


----------



## Dr Grump

Unkotare said:


> Nobody's gonna even pretend to give a shit about that 'sport' for the next four years. As it should be.



Nobody's in America is gonna even pretend to give a shit about that 'sport' for the next four years. As it should be.

Just amended your statement for you...


----------



## Toro

Dr Grump said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's gonna even pretend to give a shit about that 'sport' for the next four years. As it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's in America is gonna even pretend to give a shit about that 'sport' for the next four years. As it should be.
> 
> Just amended your statement for you...
Click to expand...


109,000 people showed up to watch Manchester United play Real Madrid in Michigan yesterday.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's gonna even pretend to give a shit about that 'sport' for the next four years. As it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's in America is gonna even pretend to give a shit about that 'sport' for the next four years. As it should be.
> 
> Just amended your statement for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 109,000 people showed up to watch Manchester United play Real Madrid in Michigan yesterday.
Click to expand...


If a few teams of agents from ICE had been sent in there we could have reduced our illegal immigration problem by about 109,000.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Way to keep beating that dead horse, unko. You're not even a clever troll. You're just an irritant.


----------



## Unkotare

GOOOOOooooo....oh wait, nevermind, nothing happened...as usual...


While we're waiting, let's go start a riot and burn down the stadium. Gotta do something to combat the boredom...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Idiot -- I could cite riots for all major sports. In any event, stfu. Nobody cares that you don't like soccer.


----------

